# A-Z vinyl collection



## richart (Mar 31, 2020)

With a bit of spare time on my hands , I have decided to play my vinyl collection, A-Z. One letter per day. I think I bought my last LP in the mid 80's, so it will be old time rock and roll.

Originally was going to play one LP each day, but it meant leaving out too much good stuff, some of which I probably haven't played for 40 years.

Today naturally was A, and so far I have played one Asia and one After The Fire album. ATF not my normal taste, but great live, and the only band I have met in the bar after a gig. They were also supported by Q Tips at one gig, with Paul Young. Now he did have some voice.

Saw Asia shortly before John Wetton died. You would never have known he was ill, and one a my favourite gigs. On at 8.00, off at 9.30. No chat, no encore, just proper muscians playing some classic songs, and of course finishing with Heat Of The Moment. No rush to get the last train out of London to Farnham.

Vinyl sounds so good, especially after getting all the dust off the record player, and sorting out the wiring to the speakers.

Excuse the self indulgent thread, but anyone out there can join in. Sure there are a few oldies that will have some similar bands in their collection that need to be played nice and loud.

B, is going to be a great day. BOC at full blast. That should keep my no go zone to at least 50 yards round the house.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a raft of vinyl in the loft but, sadly, nothing to play them on.....
Otherwise I'd join you.
Play some Bad Co for me tomorrow if you have some...


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have a raft of vinyl in the loft but, sadly, nothing to play them on.....
Otherwise I'd join you.
Play some Bad Co for me tomorrow if you have some...

Click to expand...

 Will do. Haven't heard Paul Rodgers for a while.

Not sure which of my 15 odd Barclays James Harvest to play. Live tapes is a good double album. Black Sabbath, Boston, Bowie, it could be a loud day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

richart said:



			Will do. Haven't heard Paul Rodgers for a while.

Not sure which of my 15 odd Barclays James Harvest to play. Live tapes is a good double album. Black Sabbath, Boston, Bowie, it could be a loud day.
		
Click to expand...

and which Beatles album?  I await with B-ated B-reath.  Must go have a delve and decide my #1 A-lister for this evening.  It isn't going to be Abba (though not sure I've actually got an Abba album on vinyl).


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2020)

If you post up every day I'll put the same one on, albeit streamed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 31, 2020)

richart said:



			Today naturally was A, and so far I have played one Asia and one After The Fire album. ATF not my normal taste, but great live, and the only band I have met in the bar after a gig. They were also supported by Q Tips at one gig, with Paul Young. Now he did have some voice.
		
Click to expand...

I listened to the first Asia album the other day whilst out walking.  Their 1983 gig in Japan with Greg Lake on lead vocals is on YouTube and one of my favourites.  I loved the Buggles so gravitated to Asia because of Geoff Downes.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 31, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			If you post up every day I'll put the same one on, albeit streamed.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea! I'm up for that 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)

Cracking idea but my vinyl collection is now depleted. May have to get HID to get all of my CD's into alphabetical order while I'm out and start doing it with those.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

'A' is a funny but ultimately a very fond and easy one. 

My choice from my vinyl was very limited - so in some ways it was easy - but for one reason it was very easy. 

Coming strongly in 2nd Place - Average White Band (the eponymous 'white' album).  And if I wanted to be just too cool for school that would be the winner.  But no. 

Out front at #1 by a country mile (it's high on my list pf favourite albums ever) I give you Aztec Camera _Love.  _From 1987 this was the album of when I met the 'to be' Mrs Hogie - and brings memories of that great time we had in Bristol with many dear friends.  There will always be 'Somewhere in my Heart' for _Love._

B is going to be difficult.


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2020)

Just sneaked in a album from America, and the second best Canadian rock band, April Wine.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have a raft of vinyl in the loft but, sadly, nothing to play them on.....
Otherwise I'd join you.
Play some Bad Co for me tomorrow if you have some...

Click to expand...

What a waste! I've got all my vinyl in the loft, but not before digitising every one. I started by making them into CDs but later went straight to mp3. The oldest is probably 60 years old & they sound great. I purchased a cheap program that let's me edit the music & seamlessly remove the clicks & pops you used to get on LPs. 

All the music is on my PC & I can play it all over the house on a now obsolete Squeezebox system. 

Imurg, you really should invest in one of those record decks with a USB input. Give you something to do during lock down.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 1, 2020)

Haven't got any vinyl left - my collection has been transposed onto CD. Yesterday I could have offered you Aba Shante, Abakhaya Marimba Band, All About Eve and the Art of Noise. Today I can  offer you  B B King, the Bangles, Barclay James Harvest, Billy Bragg, Bob Marley & Brenda Fassie


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

Yesterday would have been either AC/DC or Aha for me.....slightly different ends of the musical spectrum but there you go.

Looking forward to today's offering from Richart......once he posts it I'll stream it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2020)

HID is bored so is putting my CD's in alphabetical order today. I told her I need the Blow Monkeys - Animal Magic left out as my random choice for the letter B


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID is bored so is putting my CD's in alphabetical order today. I told her I need the Blow Monkeys - Animal Magic left out as my random choice for the letter B
		
Click to expand...

I take it she has finished cleaning all your MyJoys then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I take it she has finished cleaning all your MyJoys then? 

Click to expand...

Not been used for three weeks so all neatly cleaned and boxed up waiting my return to the course


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have a raft of vinyl in the loft but, sadly, nothing to play them on.....
Otherwise I'd join you......
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, although mine are boxed in the garage. If I think about it, I didn't buy many vinyl LP's (two large boxes in the garage,maybe 100 at best). Letter A limits me to ABBA or AHA at best .



richart said:



			Will do. Haven't heard Paul Rodgers for a while.

Not sure which of my 15 odd Barclays James Harvest to play. Live tapes is a good double album. Black Sabbath, Boston, Bowie, it could be a loud day.
		
Click to expand...

It would definitely be Boston or Bowie for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Haven't got any vinyl left - my collection has been transposed onto CD. Yesterday I could have offered you Aba Shante, Abakhaya Marimba Band, All About Eve and the Art of Noise. Today I can  offer you  *B B King*, the Bangles, Barclay James Harvest, Billy Bragg, Bob Marley & Brenda Fassie
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the alphabet dilemma.   I have B B King under K rather than B; Bob Marley would be under M. 

We have precious little vinyl left, but still have CD's.  We did Bryan Adams & Adele the other day as our A's, so we have The Beautiful South on at the moment.  They will be followed by something from either Bon Jovi, Bread, The Beach Boys, George Benson, Chuck Berry, Blackberry Smoke or, if I can sneak it past my co-worker, Joe Bonamassa... 

Good idea Rich.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2020)

Should you file stuff beginning with 'The' under T though?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 1, 2020)

When I looked at the list on my PC, tracks by Buddy Holly & Ray Charles came up with the name Ahmet Ertegun. Who? Turns out he was an American / Turkish songwriter & record company executive & wrote a lot of hits for the above two, BB King & Pat Boone. He died after falling over & hittng his head in the VIP area at a Rolling Stones concert. Wikipedia says "the Rolling Stones' performance that evening was captured by Martin Scorsese in the documentary film entitled _Shine a Light" _

Not really relevant but nothing much else to do just now. 

My PC also tells me I've got 9,879 tracks in 890 albums, about 3 months of listening at 8 hours a day by my reckoning.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Starting with Barclay James Harvest, Live Tapes. Child of the Universe one of my favourite all time tracks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Should you file stuff beginning with 'The' under T though?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Starting with Barclay James Harvest, Live *Tapes*. Child of the Universe one of my favourite all time tracks.

Click to expand...

Tapes?  I'll bet you've still got an 8 track in the car, haven't you.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

Streaming it now


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 1, 2020)

I was in the middle selling all my old vinyl when the lockdown started.

A lot of it is in pristine condition. When we used to buy a record we used to clean it, anti stat and record to cassette.

My cassette player/recorder  had a three head system which allowed you to switch between source and recorded tape as you recorded it and I really could not tell the difference (very high quality ferrochrome tapes).

Before starting to sell them I recorded them all to PC and my daughter got to listen to one and was knocked out by the sound, however to me the difference in the sound quality mainly comes for the quality of the HiFi set up you are listening on. Just the difference between the bookshelf speakers in my bedroom set up and connecting the HiFi speakers instead would amaze a lot of people.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tapes?  I'll bet you've still got an 8 track in the car, haven't you. 

Click to expand...

Name of the album, it is on vinyl old boy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Name of the album, it is on vinyl old boy.
		
Click to expand...

I did know that, just using it to point out that your ICE (in car entertainment  ) is probably as obsolete as your satnav


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I did know that, just using it to point out that your ICE (in car entertainment  ) is probably as obsolete as your satnav 

Click to expand...

I knew you knew that, but not everyone might have !!! Vinyl only allowed at this end.

My car had a CD player. All mod cons.

Boston playing now. Didn’t realise that first album didn’t have a title.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2020)

Having to make key decisions on how I consider bands that have 'The' as first word in their name (_The The_ being a bit different).  So I'm going to put _The Stranglers_ as a 'S' - but _The Big Dish_ as a 'T'.

Likewise I am going to consider classical composers as being artists whose work is covered by another, so _Beethoven_ won't be a B, in the way that _Jennifer Warnes_ covering the works of Leonard Cohen *will *be a 'W'.

I have a good idea what my 'B' will be - still working it through.  But for the reasons above it won't be _Beethoven's _Piano Concerto #5 (The Emperor) - I'm keeping that absolute favourite of mine for later.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 1, 2020)

This all reminds me of something I saw on the box the other day.

Some one reasonably famous was on a video link and he was standing in front to his book shelves. All the books were ordered in the colour of the covers eg all books with mainly blue cover were together.

Personally I like disorder because when you are searching for one thing you often come across something you have not listened to in years and that comes out instead.

When it came to tapes my wife used to just number the tape and have an index card of alphabetical names and tape numbers.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Starting with Barclay James Harvest, Live Tapes. Child of the Universe one of my favourite all time tracks.

Click to expand...


 Did you wake up with that feeling?


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Hunky Dory, David Bowie.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2020)

A bit of Cheap Trick, Chicago and Cars tomorrow..?
These things need to be planned.....


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A bit of Cheap Trick, Chicago and Cars tomorrow..?
These things need to be planned.....
		
Click to expand...

No chance.  Day "C" has *got* to be The Clash.  No alternatives accepted...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			This all reminds me of something I saw on the box the other day.

Some one reasonably famous was on a video link and he was standing in front to his book shelves. All the books were ordered in the colour of the covers eg all books with mainly blue cover were together.

Personally I like disorder because when you are searching for one thing you often come across something you have not listened to in years and that comes out instead.

When it came to tapes my wife used to just number the tape and have an index card of alphabetical names and tape numbers.
		
Click to expand...

It was Ben Fogle who had sorted his books by colour - I think.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			No chance.  Day "C" has *got* to be The Clash.  No alternatives accepted... 

Click to expand...

That's a bit modern for Richart 🤔


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It was Ben Fogle who had sorted his books by colour - I think.
		
Click to expand...

 sounds right


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Was thinking of the Carpenters.

Got to be Cheap Trick and The Cars. Unfortunately I only have the Clash on cd.

Finishing today with BOC, Secret Treaties.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2020)

Counting Crows for me tomorrow starting favourite


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 1, 2020)

While I have the odd minute I'm busy transferring my collection onto the PC. Started with my first EP, Five by Five by the Stones.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

Could be quite a mellow day tomorrow; Glen Campbell, Carpenters, Nat King Cole.   Could get a little livelier with Eric Clapton & The Crusaders.  Just need to keep Mrs. BiM, the hi fi & the David Cassidy away from each other


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Could be quite a mellow day tomorrow; Glen Campbell, Carpenters, nat King Cole.   Could get a little livelier with Eric Clapton & The Crusaders.  Just need to keep Mrs. Bim, the hi fi & the David Cassidy away from each other 

Click to expand...

Any David Cassidy, and you are banned from the thread.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Could be quite a mellow day tomorrow; Glen Campbell, Carpenters, nat King Cole.   Could get a little livelier with Eric Clapton & The Crusaders.  Just need to keep Mrs. Bim, the hi fi & the David Cassidy away from each other 

Click to expand...

Cheap Trick live at Budokan will liven things up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Any David Cassidy, and you are banned from the thread.
		
Click to expand...

The only way I'm posting David Cassidy on here is if Fragger hacks my account!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Cheap Trick live at Budokan will liven things up.

Click to expand...

I'd need to have it to do that; whilst I can't do much in the way of vinyl, I'm sticking to the CD's & not streaming.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2020)

Was Dave Brubeck Quartet with his jazz classic Time Out, and Blondie’s Parallel Lines neck and neck for most of the race, and then suddenly from back of the field came Bronski Beat with Age of Consent (1984) and it just such a classy piece of perfect pop.  Sorry Dave - and so sad to have to look away from the lassie with the classy chassis - but the Bronski boys have it.

My B is therefore Bronski Beat with their brilliant Age of Consent

Btw Bowie would have probably featured had I got my fave Bowie albums in vinyl - but I don’t.

Lots of C to choose from - Walter Carlos, the Carpenters to the Crusaders via Clapton, Cray, Croce and many more.  Oof!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2020)

Richart I’m looking forward to O, I’ll be very disappointed if theres no Daniel O’Donnell😀😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

What's the rules on compilation albums?  Is Crossroads Revisited a C or is it down to the actual artist name; or can I claim that as it's listed as Eric Clapton & guests, it's good?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok I know I said I wouldn’t and that there could be repercussions, but the years of Mrs BIM playing David Cassidy had obviously seeped into the remaining brain cells and I’m going to admit that I am a secret DC fanboy

This is my favourite album

How can I be sure is just an all time classic song.

And while I’m at it, I also have been a secret admirer of Miley Cyrus from her Hannah Montana days in the mid naughtys. Love that free spirit

This is great


Such a great voice and one that can only improve as she gets older.

Some will say I’ve sold out, but I’ll just whack them with a wrecking ball


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Could be quite a mellow day tomorrow; Glen Campbell, Carpenters, Nat King Cole.   Could get a little livelier with Eric Clapton & The Crusaders.  Just need to keep Mrs. BiM, the hi fi & the David Cassidy away from each other 

Click to expand...

You lucky person. Yesterday, HID, "Oh, have listen to this." She only hit me with the Partridge Family. Mind you, I did have a thing for that Susan Dey back then.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ok I know I said I wouldn’t and that there could be repercussions, but the years of Mrs BIM playing David Cassidy had obviously seeped into the remaining brain cells and I’m going to admin that I am a secret DC fanboy

This is my favourite album
View attachment 29613
How can I be sure is just an all time classic song.

And while I’m at it, I also have been a secret admirer of Miley Cyrus from her Hannah Montana days in the mid naughtys. Love that free spirit

This is great
View attachment 29614

Such a great voice and one that can only improve as she gets older.

Some will say I’ve sold out, but I’ll just whack them with a wrecking ball
		
Click to expand...

Slightly surprising there Rich....


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ok I know I said I wouldn’t and that there could be repercussions, but the years of Mrs BIM playing David Cassidy had obviously seeped into the remaining brain cells and I’m going to admin that I am a secret DC fanboy

This is my favourite album
View attachment 29613
How can I be sure is just an all time classic song.

And while I’m at it, I also have been a secret admirer of Miley Cyrus from her Hannah Montana days in the mid naughtys. Love that free spirit

This is great
View attachment 29614

Such a great voice and one that can only improve as she gets older.

Some will say I’ve sold out, but I’ll just whack them with a wrecking ball
		
Click to expand...

Just chocked on my cornflakes.

Fragger will be along soon to ban you until I have played Z. My diagnosis is you are beyond all help.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ok I know I said I wouldn’t and that there could be repercussions, but the years of Mrs BIM playing David Cassidy had obviously seeped into the remaining brain cells and I’m going to admin that I am a secret DC fanboy

This is my favourite album
View attachment 29613
How can I be sure is just an all time classic song.

And while I’m at it, I also have been a secret admirer of Miley Cyrus from her Hannah Montana days in the mid naughtys. Love that free spirit

This is great
View attachment 29614

Such a great voice and one that can only improve as she gets older.

Some will say I’ve sold out, but I’ll just whack them with a wrecking ball
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me she's grabbed your laptop and put this up? Surely it can't be you?!?


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Going to try and recover this thread by playing Cheap Trick live from Budokan very very loud.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Please tell me she's grabbed your laptop and put this up? Surely it can't be you?!?
		
Click to expand...

Having discussed Rich’s musical taste in the Kings Head, Deal,I have always had my suspicions.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Going to try and recover this thread by playing Cheap Trick live from Budokan very very loud.

Click to expand...

I'll stream it straight after popmaster 👍


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 2, 2020)

Retrospectively joining this

My A was Tori Amos' album Little Earthquakes
My B was Roy Buchanan's When a Guitar Plays the Blues
There was a lot of competition for C but in the end I went for Albert Collins' Cold Snap (a lot of pressure here from Leonard Cohen, Kim Carnes, Eva Cassidy and Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm sticking strictly to the title of the thread - which means for 'C' I can't consider the Crusaders brilliant _Rhapsody and Blues_ or _Street Life_ albums as I only have these on cassette.  The only Crusaders album I have on vinyl is _Ghetto Blaster_ - much of it is excellent, but frankly much of it is also just too 1980s drum machine and synths.

My wife and children are finding this amusing - sorting all my vinyl alphabetically.  I've meant to do it for years - and hey - I've got a good reason to actually do it.  Not sure whether to include my Scottish and Irish trad and folk stiff in my alphabetic - I probably will.  But will keep my classical collection separate - but will include it in my considerations


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Please tell me she's grabbed your laptop and put this up? Surely it can't be you?!?
		
Click to expand...

Brian, she hasn't, the answer lies in post #44; I believe there has been a serious abuse of moderator power in that my account has been Fraggered. 

His only mitigation is being a bit more stir crazy than normal...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm sticking strictly to the title of the thread - which means for 'C' I can't consider the Crusaders brilliant _Rhapsody and Blues_ or _Street Life_ albums as I only have these on cassette.  The only Crusaders album I have on vinyl is _Ghetto Blaster_ - much of it is excellent, but frankly much of it is also just too 1980s drum machine and synths.

My wife and children are finding this amusing - sorting all my vinyl alphabetically.  I've meant to do it for years - and hey - I've got a good reason to actually do it.  Not sure whether to include my Scottish and Irish trad and folk stiff in my alphabetic - I probably will.  But will keep my classical collection separate - but will include it in my considerations 

Click to expand...

I played Beethoven's piano concerto #1 yesterday - thanks for that Hugh. This led me to go looking for some of my favourite music. Chamber music, especially with a harpsichord. Definitely a plus from the lockdown, having time to play stuff I haven't for ages.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ok I know I said I wouldn’t and that there could be repercussions, but the years of Mrs BIM playing David Cassidy had obviously seeped into the remaining brain cells and I’m going to admin that I am a secret DC fanboy

This is my favourite album
View attachment 29613
How can I be sure is just an all time classic song.

And while I’m at it, I also have been a secret admirer of Miley Cyrus from her Hannah Montana days in the mid naughtys. Love that free spirit

This is great
View attachment 29614

Such a great voice and one that can only improve as she gets older.

Some will say I’ve sold out, but I’ll just whack them with a wrecking ball
		
Click to expand...


*FRAGGER!!!!!!! *I may have to eBay your Quo tickets.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Just chocked on my cornflakes.

Fragger will be along soon to ban you until I have played Z. *My diagnosis is you are beyond all help.*

Click to expand...

It's taken a Fragger-corrupted post for you to deduce that?  If so, it is you who is beyond help!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Richart I’m looking forward to O, I’ll be very disappointed if theres no Daniel O’Donnell😀😀
		
Click to expand...

I want to know if it's L or S for Leo Sayer... 

Reposted due to Fragger interference.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Just chocked on my cornflakes.

*Fragger will be along soon to ban you until I have played Z.* My diagnosis is you are beyond all help.
		
Click to expand...

He's the cause of the trouble!!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's the cause of the trouble!!  

Click to expand...

He doth protest too much.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Busted 😂😂😂👍😎


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



*FRAGGER!!!!!!! *I may have to eBay your Quo tickets..... 

Click to expand...

Noooooooooo


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’m going to admit that I am a secret DC fanboy
		
Click to expand...


I'm feeling physically sick, I see you in a whole different light now 😩😩😩


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

I have to own up...I put him up to it
But I think Richard would have been disappointed, having set the prank up, if we hadn't gone through with it.
It was just too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have to own up...I put him up to it
But I think Richard would have been disappointed, having set the prank up, if we hadn't gone through with it.
It was just too good an opportunity to miss.

Click to expand...

Sell his tickets 😂😂😂


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Do I now have to ban him for being a DC fanboy, surely that’s enough punishment in itself 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Busted 😂😂😂👍😎
		
Click to expand...


 I thought B was yesterday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sell his tickets 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Ticket; he hasn't got a friend...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I want to know if it's L or S for Leo Sayer... 

Reposted due to Fragger interference. 

Click to expand...

 S is definitely for the great  Neil Sedaka😁😁

@richart am I right for O?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have to own up...I put him up to it
But I think Richard would have been disappointed, having set the prank up, if we hadn't gone through with it.
It was just too good an opportunity to miss.

Click to expand...

I think "own goal" would cover it... 

I hand enough out on here, only fair I get some back.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Might have some Donny Osmond lined up for BIM shortly 😂😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I want to know if it's L or S for Leo Sayer... 

Reposted due to Fragger interference. 

Click to expand...

An S for me.  But I'm not going to be choosing my one Leo Sayer album (_Here_) for my S


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I played Beethoven's piano concerto #1 yesterday - thanks for that Hugh. This led me to go looking for some of my favourite music. Chamber music, especially with a harpsichord. Definitely a plus from the lockdown, having time to play stuff I haven't for ages.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh - I am soo tempted to play Faure's _Requiem _and _Pavane _nice an loud.  But would have to warn the neighbours.  Epic thunderous choral and organ music.  But still saving LvB's Piano Concerto #5 for later.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oooh - I am soo tempted to play Faure's _Requiem _and _Pavane _nice an loud.  But would have to warn the neighbours.  Epic thunderous choral and organ music.  But still saving LvB's Piano Concerto #5 for later.
		
Click to expand...

Have a listen to the Cadenza of Brandenburg Concerto #5 by JS Bach. The solo in it is amazing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Have a listen to the Cadenza of Brandenburg Concerto #5 by JS Bach. The solo in it is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I have that and so will have a listen as I have not listened to the Brandenburg Concertos for quite some time.  Will check out the conductor as I am using the name of the conductor as the 'artist' for my classical vinyl. After all - he is leading the orchestra doing their 'cover' version of the work


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Might have some Donny Osmond lined up for BIM shortly 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Don't rush, you've got near nearly a fortnight, it's a O.   I thought you were the educated brother?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't rush, you've got near nearly a fortnight, it's a O.   I thought you were the educated brother? 

Click to expand...

What, one of them is educated? Wow, I must have always spoken to the not so educated one...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't rush, you've got near nearly a fortnight, it's a O.   I thought you were the educated brother? 

Click to expand...

Indeed but I was thinking of “Donny & Marie”  which would be a D

Paper Woses utter classic 🤘🤜🤛😇😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Indeed but I was thinking of “Donny & Marie”  which would be a D

Paper Woses utter classic 🤘🤜🤛😇😎
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Indeed but I was thinking of “Donny & Marie”  which would be a D

Paper Woses utter classic 🤘🤜🤛😇😎
		
Click to expand...

But that was Marie solo not with Donny you uneducated oik...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			But that was Marie solo not with Donny you uneducated oik...

Click to expand...

So a closet Marie Osmond Fan Outed 😂😂🤭


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So a closet Marie Osmond Fan Outed 😂😂🤭
		
Click to expand...

Just educated


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Seems cabin fever is setting in.

Time for The Cars, Heartbeat City.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Playing Camel, The Single Factor. Forgotten what a great album it is. Very soothing. Even Mrs H not complaining about the racket.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Playing Camel, The Single Factor. Forgotten what a great album it is. Very soothing. Even Mrs H not complaining about the racket.

Click to expand...

So after all this time you think you've got a KEEPER.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Playing Camel, The Single Factor. Forgotten what a great album it is. Very soothing. Even Mrs H not complaining about the racket.

Click to expand...

One of my fav groups. Snow Goose is my favourite album of theirs.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

I have only got Snow Goose on cd.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			One of my fav groups. Snow Goose is my favourite album of theirs.
		
Click to expand...

 That was one I had not listened to in years until I dug out the vinyl.  One of the unsold on I had ebay until the lockdown came.

Now on the MP3 in the bedroom for late night listening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2020)

D is easy. Dire Straits for starters
Followed by Deacon Blue's Raintown


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2020)

Not a huge selection of Cs to choose from - and again there is a clear winner.  

Just missing out on 2nd in a close run thing I have China Crisis with Difficult Shapes & Passive Rhythms (1982) - in 2nd it’s The Cars - Greatest Hits (1985) just so good.  

But at a canter breaking the tape it’s Jim Croce - Photographs and Memories (Greatest Hits, 1975). So many beautiful songs - with Time in a Bottle being just...just...possible my favourite love song of all.

No room for Costello, Cream or Clapton - nor even the Carpenters (and no Clash on vinyl).

The Ds.  Deacon Blue to Dylan with not a lot inbetween. But there are some.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not a huge selection of Cs to choose from - and again there is a clear winner. 

Just missing out on 2nd in a close run thing I have China Crisis with Difficult Shapes & Passive Rhythms (1982) - in 2nd it’s The Cars - Greatest Hits (1985) just so good. 

But at a canter breaking the tape it’s Jim Croce - Photographs and Memories (Greatest Hits, 1975). So many beautiful songs - with Time in a Bottle being just...just...possible my favourite love song of all.

No room for Costello, Cream or Clapton - nor even the Carpenters (and no Clash on vinyl).

The Ds.  Deacon Blue to Dylan with not a lot inbetween. But there are some.
		
Click to expand...

 Dire Straits, The Doors, Doobie Brothers and Def Leppard. Not a bad inbetween.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Dire Straits, The Doors, Doobie Brothers and Def Leppard. Not a bad inbetween.

Click to expand...

Er, Dire Straits, Doobie Brothers here as well; and you were worried about my taste in music?  

The Dave Clark 5 & Del Amitri here as well.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Dire Straits, The Doors, Doobie Brothers and Def Leppard. Not a bad inbetween.

Click to expand...

I would be very happy with Dire Straits debut album as todays' choice...........just saying


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 3, 2020)

Theres only one D it can be today....a bit of Bob Dylan's Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Dire Straits, The Doors, Doobie Brothers and Def Leppard. Not a bad inbetween.

Click to expand...

If only I had them on vinyl...got a couple of Dire Straits but none of the rest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Er, Dire Straits, Doobie Brothers here as well; and you were worried about my taste in music?  

The Dave Clark 5 & Del Amitri here as well. 

Click to expand...

No DC5 or DA on vinyl either ... 🙁


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

Just for DaveR first Dire Straits album


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2020)

Dave Edmunds anyone? (Or does that have to be under "E") His Sabre Dance, and Arlesienne are well worth turning the up volume up and getting the walls vibrating ?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 3, 2020)

Since I’m not an old man like most of you, I’ve not got the vinyl collection. But I’ll join you in playing some D’s from my collection, to start with:
Donavon’s Season of the Witch
Divine comedy’s National Express


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2020)

Dire Straits..... we’re all brothers in arms at present.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Divine comedy’s National Express
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a song......great lyrics.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 3, 2020)

From what I’ve read on this thread so far, I assume a few of you have been listening to Destiny’s Child most of the morning?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 3, 2020)

The Doors - so many songs - Break on Through, Spanish Caravan, Five to One, Alabama Song, Whiskey Bar, Cars Hiss by my Window and many many more ! - all such good memories of my first long sets of 26 nights in a row


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			The Doors - so many songs - Break on Through, Spanish Caravan, Five to One, Alabama Song, Whiskey Bar, Cars Hiss by my Window and many many more ! - all such good memories of my first long sets of 26 nights in a row
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately only on CD


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Just for DaveR first Dire Straits album

Click to expand...

Pre-empted you and listened to it first thing


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Dave Edmunds anyone? (Or does that have to be under "E") His Sabre Dance, and Arlesienne are well worth turning the up volume up and getting the walls vibrating ?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely an E ! Loved going to Dave Edmunds concerts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2020)

Been reading the sleeve notes as I go through them.  Dave Clark was one shrewd cookie; Britain's first independent artist/producer, owning all his recordings & leasing them to major record companies for specific periods.  Also produced one of the first music videos; bought the exclusive rights to "Ready Steady Go!"

And Michael McDonald co-wrote _You Belong to Me_ with Carly Simon... by letter!

And _Communique_ still sounds good 41 years on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2020)

Damn - there was me thinking I was almost there and up pops Duran Duran with _Rio_.  (well...maybe...).  Not quite back to drawing board - but back to the turntable to give it a spin...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 3, 2020)

The only D's left in my collection are Dire Straits Brothers in Arms and Dvorak New World Symphony 

So sticking with 'pop'rather than classical it has the be the former but I listen to latter a lot more.

 Never was a great Doors fan except for just one track.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 3, 2020)

Obviously  no (now older) new wave romantics on here as nobody has mentioned Duran Duran.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2020)

As usual I am late to the party... Have been doing a bit of catch up with Bread, Chicago and Deep Purple... Still got a large amount of vinyl but, presently, nothing to play it on... Alexa has become a bit of a friend when it comes to listening to music...


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Obviously  no (now older) new wave romantics on here as *nobody has mentioned Duran Duran.*

Click to expand...



Quite right too...


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

Deep Purple, Machine Head. Let’s rock.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2020)

Not that difficult in the end, as much through having a rather limited selection of Ds to choose from.

Close run thing for 2nd place - with Ian Dury and the Blockheads with _New Boots and Panties!!_ (1977) edging out Deacon Blue with w_hen the world knows your name (1989) _by a nose

But by a length my #1 D is Deep Purple with _In Rock _(1970)

Oh _Sweet Child in Time _and _Flight of the Rat  _you are just so rock...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Deep Purple, Machine Head. Let’s rock.

Click to expand...

 If you have sky there was a 2 hr programme on sky arts last week or the week before on Sky Arts about Deep Purple. They do a lot of these I watched the one on Peter Green the week before and have the one on The Moody Blues recorded.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			I think I bought my last LP in the mid 80's, so it will be old time rock and roll.

Click to expand...

1980s?  I think of the 1950s as old time rock and roll.
That's when my old rock and roll records come from, anyway.
The 1980s was the MTV era...for my kids.   I was middle aged already  <sigh>.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

Weekend ahead so E & F. E will have to be an Eagles fest to start. Maybe Eminem and the Slim Shady album and then to finish ELO and ELO live

For Sunday it'll be a self indulgent travel from Vigil in a Wilderness of Mirrors (Fish's first solo album) to Misplaced Childhood (Live) and the Parley with Angels EP. Sitting in the garden and just chilling with a beer or two


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Terence Trent Darby, T or D? 

Oh, and C was Curiosity Killed the Cat, what else?


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

Definitely some Eagles. Forgotten I had so many of their albums. I see someone has sneaked ELOs greatest hits into my collection. Think I know the guilty party.

Emerson Lake and Palmer, Eurythmics ?


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Terence Trent Darby, T or D?

Oh, and C was Curiosity Killed the Cat, what else?
		
Click to expand...

D, so you only have a couple of hours to play.


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For Sunday it'll be a self indulgent travel from Vigil in a Wilderness of Mirrors (Fish's first solo album) to Misplaced Childhood (Live) and the Parley with Angels EP. Sitting in the garden and just chilling with a beer or two
		
Click to expand...

 Rather than Foreigner, Fleetwood Mac, Frampton ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

Just listened to Deep Purple, Child in time, full blast

Toss up between this and speed king as my fave Purple track


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Rather than Foreigner, Fleetwood Mac, Frampton ?

Click to expand...

Yep. Very indulgent day planned. Fleetwood Mac would definitely be my second choice


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2020)

Another "definite" ... "E" has to be Emerson Lake & Palmer.  I can still remember my first big trip to see a band in London - ELP at the Empire Pool. If I recall correctly, it was a first in being performed live with quadrophonic sound?  (If you're too young, you'll not remember the Empire Pool - oh, those were the days...)


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2020)

Has today's selection been chosen yet?


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Has today's selection been chosen yet?
		
Click to expand...

Eagles, One of these nights.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2020)

richart said:



			Eagles, One of theses nights.

Click to expand...

Playing now 😊👍


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 4, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Another "definite" ... "E" has to be Emerson Lake & Palmer.  I can still remember my first big trip to see a band in London - ELP at the Empire Pool. If I recall correctly, it was a first in being performed live with quadrophonic sound?  (If you're too young, you'll not remember the Empire Pool - oh, those were the days...)
		
Click to expand...

It's funny how our likes change - I have works in my collection and having listened to it I could not be bothered to digitise it before putting up for sale.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 4, 2020)

Limited options for E today so its going to be a bit of classic 60's pop with The Exciters singing Tell Him.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m going to throw Evanescence into the mix, 😎


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 4, 2020)

Interesting concept. Like others, I still have vinyl but nothing to play them on since about 1990, so these would be my selections so far:

Au Pairs, Birthday Party, Cocteau Twins, Damned, Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m going to throw Evanescence into the mix, 😎

Click to expand...

Nice...
Europe too...so much more than Final Countdown...


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nice...
Europe too...so much more than Final Countdown...
		
Click to expand...

Saw them support Foreigner, and they were good.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 4, 2020)

Alexa has been delivering Eagles today...

Will probably start tomorrow with some tracks from Free...


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Tomorrow is Foreigner 4. My favourite band, and favourite album. Has to be played loud, especially Juke Box Hero.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

Got any Foghat..?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m going to throw Evanescence into the mix, 😎

Click to expand...

On Vinyl?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			On Vinyl?
		
Click to expand...

yes;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Evanescence-Fallen-ID99z-vinyl-LP-New/383489286121


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 4, 2020)

For F I'm going with Frank Zappa  (and no, I don't care about your rotten naming conventions). 

If really pushed I could go Fleetwood Mac but it would have to be the earlier blues phase. (Although I will admit that on Rumours, Stevie Nicks' voice was pure sex on a stick).


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 4, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Alexa has been delivering Eagles today...

Will probably start tomorrow with some tracks from Free...
		
Click to expand...

Free - early blues stuff but not All Right Now


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 4, 2020)

Elbow, Explosions in the Sky.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2020)

Quite some debate over my 3rd place - battle between ELO and Eagles - and as I don’t have my favourite ELO album on vinyl - and as good as Face the Music is - I just can’t deny Eagles Greatest Hits Volume 1. just too many awesome melodies, words and arrangements..  

In 2nd place - and after a good scrap with my winner - Emerson, Lake and Palmer with Trilogy.  What an epic of prog rock...turn it up v loud...love Brain Salad Surgery but don’t have it on vinyl - May still have lost out to Trilogy.

But my E winner is just the classic of fabulous soul/funk of the late 1970s - Earth Wind and Fire with I Am (1979) - I stick it on the turntable with friends round and we just have to Boogie Wonderland.  Such a fab and fun record to party to. Will party dance music ever be bettered?  And a real lift to the spirit at the moment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just listened to Deep Purple, Child in time, full blast

Toss up between this and speed king as my fave Purple track
		
Click to expand...

What splendid taste sir...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2020)

My Fs range from Marianne Faithfull to Edgar Froese via The Four Seasons and Dean Friedman...and a couple of guessable others...so a bit of a listen and think required.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2020)

F will be Frankie goes to Hollywood. End of.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2020)

12 inch remix, two tribes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 4, 2020)

As I missed the first few

A ABBA, Afghan Whigs
B Beach Boys, Beautiful South, Kate Bush, Bowie
C Crowded House, Cure, Counting Crows
D Dinosaur Jnr.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 4, 2020)

F Flaming Lips, Finn Brothers


----------



## DaveR (Apr 5, 2020)

Foreigner 4 done 

It better be Genesis tomorrow or I'm gonna kick off


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2020)

No longer in my collection

Eagles,  Hotel California for me


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2020)

Something left field for today

Chris Farlowe and the Hill

From Here to Mama Rosa

I had considered all the usual but replaying all my old vinyls last couple of months came upon this classic.

Sadly not on this record, his recording of Handbags and Gladrags is still my preferred version.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2020)

Faces, Franz Ferdinand & Foo Fighters for me today


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Faces, *Frank* Ferdinand & Foo Fighters for me today
		
Click to expand...

Is that the English version rather than the Scottish one..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

Frampton Comes Alive, currently blaring out from the Bose smart speaker as I paint the back of the house.

Might have to put some cans on, the neighbours are obviously uneducated 👍


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Foreigner 4 done 

It better be Genesis tomorrow or I'm gonna kick off 

Click to expand...

Old Genesis.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Foreigner 4 done 

It better be Genesis tomorrow or I'm gonna kick off 

Click to expand...

Lou Gramm.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Is that the English version rather than the Scottish one..?

Click to expand...

🤣
bloody predictive text


----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Frampton Comes Alive, currently blaring out from the Bose smart speaker as I paint the back of the house.

Might have to put some cans on, the neighbours are obviously uneducated 👍
		
Click to expand...

Love his version of While my Guitar gently weeps  🎸


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2020)

I was thinking should Pink Floyd be under F

" Oh by the way which one's Pink"


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 5, 2020)

Frankie Goes to Hollywood  -Welcome to the Pleasure Dome is todays F....their version of The Power of Love that closes the album is simply awesome.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Is that the English version rather than the Scottish one..?

Click to expand...

I thought he was Austrian anyway!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2020)

The Fs

Well - as much as I would have liked a bit of Free (Live) or Fleetwood Mac of the Peter Green days to have got into the frame - they didn’t. But representing late 60s/early 1970s Blues/rock/psychedelia in my 3rd place Family with A Song for Me (1970) with the title track being an absolute stonking bit of all of it - brilliant head banging stuff.  Just epic.

2nd is inevitably in there I suppose - Tusk is great but for the summer of 1977 in Pitlochry and all the great times - Fleetwood Mac with Rumours (1977j.  It just is. And always will be.

But in 1st place for me in the Fs - finding it in charity shop a few years ago I realised just how utterly brilliant they were - in there own way - even if I didn’t realise it at the time.  Frankie goes to Hollywood with Welcome to the Pleasuredome (1984).  Epic.

An honourable mention has to go to Fotheringay with their eponymous titled album of 1970 - just for the heavenly voice of Sandy Denny.  If you have never heard of Sandy Denny just go find her singing Who Knows where the Time Goes...pity I didn’t have that on vinyl...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

Exclusively the Eagles yesterday, despite Mrs. BiM's kind offer to lend me her George Ezra CD   (Don't even think about it Fragger!).

Today has been Fleetwood Mac & Free.  I hope the neighbours enjoyed them as much as I did.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2020)

Had a wonderful day in the garden with the music in the headphones, sitting in the sun listening to my mate Fish. Very chilled

Having a rummage for tomorrow and G


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 5, 2020)

F is the greatest group ever to walk the face of our planet.....The Fall.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

Choice of Genesis album for tomorrow a very hard decision. I seem to have quite a few, and some of the gateleg ones are stunning even before you listen to the music. Difficult to ignore Foxtrot, but the winner is









Selling England by the Pound. Hope it meets with DaveR and Hobbit’s approval.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			F is the greatest group ever to walk the face of our planet.....The Fall.
		
Click to expand...

Might well be - but I don’t have any of their stuff on vinyl so they don’t qualify for me...🙁

Gs tomorrow. Now which Genesis album will I choose. It’s going to have to be Then there were Three or earlier as that was the last I bought on vinyl. But where in my top three will it be. Dunno yet.

I have exactly the same dilemma as @richart. I love Trick of the Tail and Wind and Wuthering as well as my first ever rock/pop album...SEbtP and so do I allow myself two Genesis in my top 3...🤔


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Might well be - but I don’t have any of their stuff on vinyl so they don’t qualify for me...🙁

Gs tomorrow. Now which Genesis album will I choose. It’s going to have to be Then there were Three or earlier as that was the last I bought on vinyl. But where in my top three will it be. Dunno yet.

I have exactly the same dilemma as @richart

Click to expand...

One with Peter Gabriel and Steve Hackett hopefully.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

G is for Rory Gallagher and also Golden Earring , 

Forgot about Focus today, just played Sylvia, fabulous until the yodelling kicks in, never could understand why they ruined so many great songs with that awful warble


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2020)

richart said:



			One with Peter Gabriel and Steve Hackett hopefully.

Click to expand...

Certainly will be...as much as I like TtwT...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

Peter Green & Buddy Guy being lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			G is for Rory Gallagher and also Golden Earring ,

Forgot about Focus today, just played Sylvia, fabulous until the yodelling kicks in, never could understand why they ruined so many great songs with that awful warble
		
Click to expand...

One of my daughters mates, played in the support band to Focus when they played in Aldershot. I think she left after her mates band finished their set.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

Golden Earring, Peter Gabriel, Gillan and Grand Prix to squeeze in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2020)

Girlschool, Gary Numan and George Benson picked for tomorrow


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2020)

Two of those don't count?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Two of those don't count?
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## andycap (Apr 5, 2020)

i pick the goodies


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2020)

andycap said:



			i pick the goodies

Click to expand...

Sick Man Blues....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Peter Green & Buddy Guy being lined up for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Peter Green with his In the Skies is in the running...


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2020)

Like many, has to be Genesis today. 

A seriously difficult choice from albums Trespass through to Selling England. But I think it has to be Foxtrot - cos it's got Can-utility & the Coastliners on it. (Next 3 albums were ok but I started losing interest after Gabriel left and didn't bother after Wind & Wuthering)


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2020)

Green Day, Guns n Roses, Grateful  Dead


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2020)

Girls Aloud, Grandaddy and Gomez.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Green Day, Guns n Roses, Grateful  Dead
		
Click to expand...

I could go with  Green Day  - but a bit modern ?   Nonetheless, still a good band to get the windows rattling


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

Also need to squeeze in some Marvin Gaye and Gallagher & Lyle.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Like many, has to be Genesis today.

A seriously difficult choice from albums Trespass through to Selling England. But I think it has to be Foxtrot - cos it's got Can-utility & the Coastliners on it. (Next 3 albums were ok but I started losing interest after Gabriel left and didn't bother after Wind & Wuthering)
		
Click to expand...

Trick of the Tail for me, Ripples being my fav track.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2020)

richart said:



			Choice of Genesis album for tomorrow a very hard decision. I seem to have quite a few, and some of the gateleg ones are stunning even before you listen to the music. Difficult to ignore Foxtrot, but the winner is









Selling England by the Pound. Hope it meets with DaveR and Hobbit’s approval.
		
Click to expand...

It does indeed  

Cinema Show (Seconds Out version) is one of my most listened to tracks


----------



## cliveb (Apr 6, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I purchased a cheap program that let's me edit the music & seamlessly remove the clicks & pops you used to get on LPs.
		
Click to expand...

Which program(s) did you use, out of interest? I did the same thing, starting way back in 1994 (saving to DAT tape - remember those?)



			All the music is on my PC & I can play it all over the house on a now obsolete Squeezebox system.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing obsolete about the Squeezebox system. You can take your Sonos stuff and Bluetooth speakers and stick em where the sun don't shine. LMS remains the best streaming ecosystem around.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



*Girls Aloud*, Grandaddy and Gomez.
		
Click to expand...

Did I read that right?


----------



## cliveb (Apr 6, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Cinema Show (Seconds Out version) is one of my most listened to tracks 

Click to expand...

There's a good reason why that particular version is so good. The incomparable Bill Bruford on drums.

Speaking of G: why has nobody yet mentioned Gong? Can't make my mind up between Angel's Egg or You.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2020)

Going to the extreme the other way

Godley and Creme  Consequences is definitely the worst record I have ever bought in my life.

I recently sold it on Ebay for a really good price ( Sold as mint condition only played once) I can only believe the buyer had never heard it .


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2020)

Very little in my record collection under G 

for me it would be David Gilmour 

The album has no name

Still often listened to as a CD or a MP3


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2020)

cliveb said:



			There's a good reason why that particular version is so good. The incomparable Bill Bruford on drums.

Speaking of G: why has nobody yet mentioned Gong? Can't make my mind up between Angel's Egg or You.
		
Click to expand...

Well every day is a school day! My first impression was nah you've got that wrong, it was Chester Thompson. But I googled it and you are absolutely right, Thompson played drums on every track APART from Cinema Show.  Very strange, you don't happen to know the reason by any chance?


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 6, 2020)

I think G has to be Peter Gabriel and I'm going to go for the 3rd album (was tempted by the 4th) primarily for the eerie scariness that is the opening track Intruder.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 6, 2020)

for bands with two names....e.g Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Jethro Tull….are we using the initial of the first name or the initial of the name that many folks would recognise? (you could refer to all three of the aforementioned bands by their 2nd name and most folks would know exactly who you were talking about) ????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Trick of the Tail for me, Ripples being my fav track.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is - I came slightly later to the party than some and started with Selling England, I then bought a box set of Trespass and Nursery Cryme.

Foxtrot came with Selling England and so I didn't buy that box set - and for some reason never got around to buying Foxtrot - money was v tight back then...and why I never bought The Lamb - but taped it from a mate's LP.

Trespass, Nursery Cryme, Selling England, A Trick of the Tail, Wind & Wuthering, Then there were Three - got that lot on vinyl - but no Foxtrot until about four years ago when I found it in a charity shop.

And I just can't get into it in anything like the way I know the rest inside out.  I know it is many Gabriel era Genesis fans favourite, but it doesn't resonate in anything like the same way as any of the rest.  And so it won't appear today...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			I think G has to be Peter Gabriel and I'm going to go for the 3rd album (was tempted by the 4th) primarily for the eerie scariness that is the opening track Intruder.
		
Click to expand...

And So...also got 1st and 2nd...maybe


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			for bands with two names....e.g Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Jethro Tull….are we using the initial of the first name or the initial of the name that many folks would recognise? (you could refer to all three of the aforementioned bands by their 2nd name and most folks would know exactly who you were talking about) ????
		
Click to expand...

If it's an individual artist, first letter of the surname; if it's a band, first letter of the band name; if the band names starts with The, drop the The & start with the first letter of the next word.

So today, Buddy Guy, Peter Green, Marvin Gaye; Gallagher & Lyle; yesterday, The Fratellis would have qualified (apparently there are no bands that start The G...  )

Unless you're Homer who is playing George Benson today


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Did I read that right?  



Click to expand...

Genuinely think they did sing some of the best pop records of the last few years.  And I'd put Biology up against any Genesis record anyday


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 6, 2020)

This will almost certainly be the only letter where I quote something already posted by the AOR brigade on here. G is for Peter Gabriel.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's an individual artist, first letter of the surname; if it's a band, first letter of the band name; if the band names starts with The, drop the The & start with the first letter of the next word.

So today, Buddy Guy, Peter Green, Marvin Gaye; Gallagher & Lyle; yesterday, The Fratellis would have qualified *(apparently there are no bands that start The G...* )

Unless you're Homer who is playing George Benson today 

Click to expand...

Surely you aren't forgetting "The Gonads" 

Saw The Fratelli's at PennFest about 3 years ago, they were really good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			for bands with two names....e.g Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Jethro Tull….are we using the initial of the first name or the initial of the name that many folks would recognise? (you could refer to all three of the aforementioned bands by their 2nd name and most folks would know exactly who you were talking about) ????
		
Click to expand...

It's a tricky one - but for me it's the bands name rather than what I might know it as. 

However I've problems with the work _The _at the start of a band's name.  I've taken the view that such as _The Stranglers_ are an S, _The Jam_ are a J and_ The Beat_ are a B. Whereas _The Big Dish _would be a T.  I guess I am thinking that in speech the word 'The' in the context of _The Stranglers _has a grammatical meaning (I can't remember what sort of article, preposition or whatever it is) referring to the word _Stranglers _- whereas the word The in _The Big Dish_ is actually part of the name of the group in a different sort of way that I can't really explain.  So I'm just sticking with what feels right for me - logical or no.

Meanwhile I have 5G and I have to get them down to 3G...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Surely you aren't forgetting "The Gonads" 

Saw The Fratelli's at PennFest about 3 years ago, they were really good
		
Click to expand...

Well the managed to escape Google Phil (does that remind you of an absent friend?  ), so yes I did.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 6, 2020)

Let you off. wasnt that Gary Bushall, ?


----------



## cliveb (Apr 6, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Well every day is a school day! My first impression was nah you've got that wrong, it was Chester Thompson. But I googled it and you are absolutely right, Thompson played drums on every track APART from Cinema Show.  Very strange, you don't happen to know the reason by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Bruford sat in with Genesis for a very short period. My guess is that Seconds Out was compiled from a variety of live recordings, and Cinema Show happened to be one from earlier in the tour before Chester Thompson took over from Bruford. (Maybe there were two separate tours?)


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's an individual artist, first letter of the surname; if it's a band, first letter of the band name; if the band names starts with The, drop the The & start with the first letter of the next word.

So today, Buddy Guy, Peter Green, Marvin Gaye; Gallagher & Lyle; yesterday, The Fratellis would have qualified *(apparently there are no bands that start The G...* )

Unless you're Homer who is playing George Benson today 

Click to expand...

Ex Moody Blues drummer Graeme Edge had his own band called The Graeme Edge Band. There was the all girl band featuring Belinda Carlisle - The Go Go's


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Ex Moody Blues drummer Graeme Edge had his own band called The Graeme Edge Band. There was the all girl band featuring Belinda Carlisle - The Go Go's
		
Click to expand...

Obviously Google is not to be trusted.   I should have remembered Belinda Carlisle, although that wouldn't have been entirely down to her contribution to music...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thing is - I came slightly later to the party than some and started with Selling England, I then bought a box set of Trespass and Nursery Cryme.

Foxtrot came with Selling England and so I didn't buy that box set - and for some reason never got around to buying Foxtrot - money was v tight back then...and why I never bought The Lamb - but taped it from a mate's LP.

Trespass, Nursery Cryme, Selling England, A Trick of the Tail, Wind & Wuthering, Then there were Three - got that lot on vinyl - but no Foxtrot until about four years ago when I found it in a charity shop.

And I just can't get into it in anything like the way I know the rest inside out.  I know it is many Gabriel era Genesis fans favourite, but it doesn't resonate in anything like the same way as any of the rest.  And so it won't appear today...
		
Click to expand...

My first album was Then there were three (1977?). I then worked back over before any new albums came out. I do like Seconds Out, and I often put the Live in Rome on from YouTube. Not awfully keen on most of their 80's onwards stuff.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 6, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			My first album was Then there were three (1977?). I then worked back over before any new albums came out. I do like Seconds Out, and I often put the Live in Rome on from YouTube. Not awfully keen on most of their 80's onwards stuff.
		
Click to expand...

My introduction to Genesis was a bit unusual.
I really liked Brand X and then the thought crossed my mind "I wonder what Phil Collins' other band is like?".


----------



## cliveb (Apr 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Ex Moody Blues drummer Graeme Edge had his own band called The Graeme Edge Band. There was the all girl band featuring Belinda Carlisle - The Go Go's
		
Click to expand...

Another all-girl band was The Guest Stars. Put out 3 rather good jazz albums in the mid 80s. AFAIK they were never released on CD.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

Just had a short lunchtime listen to an oddity in the G-category.  Roger Glover's _The Butterfly Ball and the Grasshoppers Feast. _ Yes - Glover of DP.  With guests of the calibre of David Coverdale,  Ronnie Dio and Jon Lord.  A real curio - and though a few good tracks (you'll recognise 'Love is All' and 'Sitting in a Dream' is a nice ballad that sounds very Rick Wakeman - Journey to the Centre... or King Arthur - if only Rick had engaged Dio to sing on them...)... it's not going to be in the frame.

Youtube _Dio with Deep Purple & Orchestra_


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Obviously Google is not to be trusted.   I should have remembered Belinda Carlisle, although that wouldn't have been entirely down to her contribution to music...  

Click to expand...

Just had a browse for something else to listen to under G and found The Georgia Satellites!!

and in doing so I've just realised that tomorrow is going to be tough with plenty of great H's to choose from.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2020)

H for Hawkwind, Roadhawks album?


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Bruford  My guess is that Seconds Out was compiled from a variety of live recordings
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I could have answered that a few weeks ago but I sold my copy on ebay. I have a memory from the sleeve notes that it was from just one concert.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2020)

Heart and Hendrix


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Heart and Hendrix
		
Click to expand...

You've mis-spelt Hart; Beth doesn't have a e in her surname.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You've mis-spelt Hart; Beth doesn't have a e in her surname. 

Click to expand...

She can come along too...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Heaven 17 or Herbie Hancock for me. Not a Hawkwind fan despite the love in for them on here


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 6, 2020)

Hall & Oates, Humble Pie, Hudson Ford, 

Meanwhile BIM is MMM Bopping  to Hanson 😂😂👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hall & Oates, Humble Pie, Hudson Ford,

Meanwhile BIM is MMM Bopping  to Hanson 😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

I'll be bopping someone when I can get my hands on him...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hall & Oates, Humble Pie, Hudson Ford,

Meanwhile BIM is MMM Bopping  to Hanson 😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

And you're worried about Stu sitting on you....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy Mondays, Housemartins.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 6, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Sadly I could have answered that a few weeks ago but I sold my copy on ebay. I have a memory from the sleeve notes that it was from just one concert.
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be no possibility that they would have had both Bruford and Chester Thompson at the same gig.

I know that Wikipedia isn't necessarily trustworthy, but I see no reason to doubt this:



_Seconds Out_ is compiled mostly from the band's four dates at the Palais des Sports in Paris between 11–14 June 1977. The shows were recorded and broadcast in part by French radio station RTL. One track, "The Cinema Show", was recorded at the Pavillon de Paris on 23 June 1976 during the 1976 tour supporting _A Trick of the Tail_ (1976). This features Bill Bruford on drums.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

My vinyl Gs...

Well a very late run from an album I haven't listened to for years just pips Marvin Gaye with _Midnight Love_ into 3rd place - and that late runner was - Art Garfunkel with _Angel Clare _(1973) - I'd almost forgotten just how fabulous his voice is on this and a great selection of tracks (check out Traveling Boy with great guitar work also).

In 2nd place - Al Green and his _Greatest Hits_ (1975) - such is soul to soul perfection.

There could however be only one winner in the Gs.  Genesis (of Peter Gabriel) - but which one...?

And after a little bit as only allowing myself one album of any band/artist)..well in the end there was really no doubt...

My 1st place G on vinyl, Genesis with _Selling England by the Pound _ (1973)

It could so easily have been one of another two (post Gabriel)  Genesis albums, _Trick of the Tail_ or _Wind and Wuthering_.  But _Selling England_...is the first album that I ever bought.  The cover is now a bit untidy and dirty, the word sheet not really as new.  But I know every word, and the tunes...the album is almost part of me - in fact it probably _is _part of me.

Postscript.  Thinking about Art Garfunkel I realise that Selling England...was my second album.  My first I’ll get to a little later.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

H means only thing.....Dr Hook


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Busy day today; Jeff Healey, Beth Hart, Don Henley, Keef Hartley, Bruce Hornsby & Humble Pie.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Starting with a double dose of H; Don Henley's The End Of The Innocence, with Bruce Hornsby on piano.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Starting with a double dose of H; Don Henley's The End Of The Innocence, with Bruce Hornsby on piano. 

Click to expand...

Got one Bruce Hornsby - good but not in the frame.  Isaac Hayes to Hue and Cry and a few in between to choose from.  No Hawkwind on vinyl unfortunately. And major blunder - no Housemartins or Happy Mondays


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2020)

Herman's Hermits anyone?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Now Jeff Healey; Hell to Pay.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2020)

The Hollies also had some great songs 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Herman's Hermits anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Given that we're all enforced hermits at the moment, I'll pass if it's all the same to you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Hollies also had some great songs 👍
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Phil.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2020)

Just waiting for the boss (Richart, not Bruce) to release today's choice then I'll start streaming it


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2020)

Uriah Heep ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 7, 2020)

I've decided to start the day with... Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel 👍...


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Just waiting for the boss (Richart, not Bruce) to release today's choice then I'll start streaming it  

Click to expand...

It can only be Heart, Dreamboat Annie.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

H is another funny one. 

Even pulling in my folk collection, I only have 6 artists/bands who are Hs.  Fortunately I have three absolute stand-outs - I've just got to give them a listen today and decide the order.

Of course I could have included Handel, Haydn and Holst had I not excluded them at the outset.  No matter - I've got three favourites to choose from.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Uriah Heep ?
		
Click to expand...

In my thinking that's a U sir, despite it being the Dickens characters surname...but he's not the eponymous leader of the band...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Herman's Hermits anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and to bring them up to date - No Milk Today.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Uriah Heep ?
		
Click to expand...

Ee’s very umble 👍


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In my thinking that's a U sir, despite it being the Dickens characters surname...but he's not in the band...

Click to expand...

What - in the same way Elton John would come under E ? 🤔🤔


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 7, 2020)

Today is a day for celebrating everything that is Gil Scott Heron.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			What - in the same way Elton John would come under E ? 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

E's a J

is Uriah Heep a member of the band of the same name - maybe actually he is - I haven't checked 

Anyway - U can have UH as an H if you wish - I don't have any so don't have make that decision.


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			E's a J

is Uriah Heep a member of the band of the same name - maybe actually he is - I haven't checked 

Click to expand...

Uriah Heep is a band, so a U. Final decision.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Uriah Heep is a band, so a U. Final decision.
		
Click to expand...

And there never has been, and I suspect never will be, a member with that moniker...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Uriah Heep is a band, so a U. Final decision.
		
Click to expand...

We might have to VAR that decision. 

Great shout with Heart.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			E's a J

is Uriah Heep a member of the band of the same name - maybe actually he is - I haven't checked 

Click to expand...

What the Dickens?????


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 7, 2020)

Only 2 vinyls in my collection with H

Herbie Hancock Feets don't fail me and Richie Havens 1983 (one of the LPs )

By the time I got to Heart, one of my favourites, I was buying CDs.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			It can only be Heart, Dreamboat Annie.

Click to expand...

I enjoyed today's choice


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			What the Dickens?????
		
Click to expand...

yer fox has been shot there chris


----------



## cliveb (Apr 7, 2020)

Yesterday's G for me was Gong. So today's H can only be Steve Hillage.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I have *Herb* Alpert and the Tijuana Brass?
casino royale is a beaut 😀


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2020)

I wouldn't mind a bit of Billy Idol or INXS tomorrow but I reckon it's going to be Iron Maiden


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2020)

Iggy Pop
Iron Butterfly- if you really want to zone out....
But I think it should start with a feel good song...Isley Brothers - Summer Breeze


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 7, 2020)

H would be Howlin' Wolf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Can I have *Herb* Alpert and the Tijuana Brass?
casino royale is a beaut 😀
		
Click to expand...

I had it as an A ...This Guys in Love with You?


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I wouldn't mind a bit of Billy Idol or INXS tomorrow but I reckon it's going to be Iron Maiden 

Click to expand...

I only have one vinyl album beginning with I. Iron Maiden, The Number of the Beast. Sorry !!!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			I only have one vinyl album beginning with I. Iron Maiden, The Number of the Beast. Sorry !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've got the picture disc LP upstairs somewhere.....


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Choice of Genesis album for tomorrow a very hard decision. I seem to have quite a few, and some of the gateleg ones are stunning even before you listen to the music. Difficult to ignore Foxtrot, but the winner is









Selling England by the Pound. Hope it meets with DaveR and Hobbit’s approval.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on !!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't have any Heart on CD or vinyl, but I've got this...


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Going to the extreme the other way

Godley and Creme  Consequences is definitely the worst record I have ever bought in my life.

I recently sold it on Ebay for a really good price ( Sold as mint condition only played once) I can only believe the buyer had never heard it .
		
Click to expand...

And yet, years later Cry was a superb single but not from that album.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			I only have one vinyl album beginning with I. Iron Maiden, The Number of the Beast. Sorry !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I had to jump to S - more of that later, much later.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			I only have one vinyl album beginning with I. Iron Maiden, The Number of the Beast. Sorry !!!!
		
Click to expand...

That'll do 👍


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 7, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			And yet, years later Cry was a superb single but not from that album.
		
Click to expand...

There was one good single from that triple album boxed set it bore absolutely no relation, musically, to the rest of the 3 albums or any other album like How dare you which I also own.

If you ever get a chance to listen to the whole set my advice - do not waste your time. It can be found on You Tube.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Has to be Billy Idol and the Rebel Yell album


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has to be Billy Idol and the Rebel Yell album
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who played George Benson as a G...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

Hs

In the frame my 3rd place - Stax of soul -  Isaac Hayes with Joy (1973).  

Just losing out on the Glasgow/Coatbridge battle for top spot (it was very close and listened to both all way through) my 2nd fave H on vinyl - the Coatbridge Kane boys Hue & Cry with Remote (1988).

And a brilliant H winner for me - Glasgow band Hipsway with their Hipsway (1986) album of superb blue-eyed soul.  So, so good. One of those bands that should have been massive - but sadly weren’t.

And no room for Heaven 17...🤔

[EDIT] And Mrs Hogie has mentioned that I have Human League with Dare - dash it all - I missed it and it may well actually sneak past Isaac Hayes into 3rd


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Says the man who played George Benson as a G... 

Click to expand...

So lets get this right. You and others moan that I used the first name as the starting point and so when I fall in line and use the surname I it's still wrong. Sniffs of trolling


----------



## JamesR (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			I only have one vinyl album beginning with I. Iron Maiden, The Number of the Beast. Sorry !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent choice that man...one of the best albums of all time 🤘👹🤘


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

Only got a single ‘I’ myself.  Maybe go dig in my discard pile see if I can wangle another...


----------



## JamesR (Apr 7, 2020)

In a Gadda da Vida  by Iron Butterfly anyone?
makes me think of the film Manhunter


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Only got a single ‘I’ myself.  Maybe go dig in my discard pile see if I can wangle another...
		
Click to expand...

Think I might be in the same boat; Isley Brothers.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think I might be in the same boat; Isley Brothers.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure they don't come under 'B' Rich? 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Are you sure they don't come under 'B' Rich? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't possibly comment Dave...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think I might be in the same boat; Isley Brothers.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a goodie but don’t have any of their stuff.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2020)

Given the relative paucity of I's & the positive wealth of H's on my shelves, I'm moving the International Date Line to finish off the H's today & I'll have to solitary I later.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2020)

I is either Imagination, or Iron Maiden. Hmm. Choices.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Given the relative paucity of I's & the positive wealth of H's on my shelves, I'm moving the International Date Line to finish off the H's today & I'll have to solitary I later. 

Click to expand...

You can't throw a little teaser like that into the mix then slope off without more detail?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			You can't throw a little teaser like that into the mix then slope off without more detail?  

Click to expand...

As good as the Isley Brothers are, I'm not listening to one greatest hits album all day, so the Beth Hart, Jeff Healey, Bruce Hornsby & Don Henley that didn't get squeezed in yesterday is filling the gap.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 8, 2020)

There is a paucity of I's on my shelves so I'm going to go American Folk Music Singer Songwriter Janis Ian's 1971 album Present Company.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 8, 2020)

JamesR said:



			In a Gadda da Vida  by Iron Butterfly anyone?
makes me think of the film Manhunter
		
Click to expand...

 Really good choice (second side anyway) still played quite often by me.

The last scenes in that film with this as the background music were quite disturbing.

My memories were my friend and I going to Holloway Girls College on a Sunday night and getting the DJ to play side 2 quite often.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

Now...does Inxs with _Never Tear Us Apart_ to be found on my _Precious Metal_  compilation (1989) album count...I admit to be clutching...

Because if it doesn't then at the moment filling all three places in the frame is the admittedly lovely Janis Ian with _Between the Lines _(1975)  from which she had the magical little wistful hit_ At Seventeen_


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 8, 2020)

I is easy - The Blockheads!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 8, 2020)

Does Prince's symbol for his name count as I.

I did not do greek at school.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			I is easy - The Blockheads!
		
Click to expand...

that was a D for me.   _New Boots and Panties!!_ - top album...


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 8, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			There was one good single from that triple album boxed set it bore absolutely no relation, musically, to the rest of the 3 albums or any other album like How dare you which I also own.

If you ever get a chance to listen to the whole set my advice - do not waste your time. It can be found on You Tube.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I have it too


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 8, 2020)

JamesR said:



			In a Gadda da Vida  by Iron Butterfly anyone?
makes me think of the film Manhunter
		
Click to expand...

I have that on tape from a radio programme that linked history of the late sixties to 1970. I had not heard it before and only heard it once, on radio, since. There is a lot of music of that time that got lost.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m currently watching Iron Maiden’s Back in Time live shows, which I recorded on Sky Arts a few weeks back 🤘🤘🤘


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

Journey tomorrow  I suspect...
Maybe a bit of Joan Jett, Judas Priest or Jethro Tull...
Or something from one of the many incarnations of Jefferson......................


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I’m currently watching Iron Maiden’s Back in Time live shows, which I recorded on Sky Arts a few weeks back 🤘🤘🤘
		
Click to expand...

Currently listening to the Somewhere in time album


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Journey tomorrow  I suspect...
Maybe a bit of Joan Jett, Judas Priest or Jethro Tull...
Or something from one of the many incarnations of Jefferson......................
		
Click to expand...

I'll play whatever Rich puts up but I will be playing Jethro Tull's Too old for rock and roll, too young to die.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2020)

Jane’s Addiction tomorrow, A Cabinet if Curiosities

3 Days is a masterpiece, with one of the greatest  guitar solos


----------



## cliveb (Apr 8, 2020)

Given this is a vinyl thread, for J it must be Joe Jackson's Big World: a 3-sided album.
Side 4 has a groove and the label states "There is no music on this side".
But I bet nobody was able to resist the temptation to play it just to check - I certainly tried it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2020)

Elton John for me I think and Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - especially after I re-watched Rocketman film at the weekend. Might also get The Jam on


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2020)

Tomorrows choice is Jefferson Starship. Not the later pop stuff, but the rock album, Freedom at Point Zero. Includes one of my favourite singles, Jane. Play it loud.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

richart said:



			Tomorrows choice is Jefferson Starship. Not the later pop stuff, but the rock album, Freedom at Point Zero. Includes one of my favourite singles, Jane. Play it loud.

Click to expand...

A quality  choice Sir.
Not a poor song on the album


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Given this is a vinyl thread, for J it must be Joe Jackson's Big World: a 3-sided album.
Side 4 has a groove and the label states "There is no music on this side".
But I bet nobody was able to resist the temptation to play it just to check - I certainly tried it.
		
Click to expand...

Got two copies of Night and Day.  Not sure why...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Elton John for me I think and Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - especially after I re-watched Rocketman film at the weekend. Might also get The Jam on
		
Click to expand...

Got a few Jam albums and a stack of EJ.  I've thinking one of both bound to feature in my top three - but I seem to have a load of Js (no Michael Jackson) so who knows,


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 9, 2020)

richart said:



			Tomorrows choice is Jefferson Starship. Not the later pop stuff, but the rock album, Freedom at Point Zero. Includes one of my favourite singles, Jane. Play it loud.

Click to expand...

Ok, not really a band on my radar, but I'll give it a go from Spoitify - but it should have been The Jam (which will follow thereafter)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

richart said:



			Tomorrows choice is Jefferson Starship. Not the later pop stuff, but the rock album, Freedom at Point Zero. Includes one of my favourite singles, Jane. Play it loud.

Click to expand...

Got JS Earth but only on tape - excellent. Grace Slick quite a voice!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy Joel & Elton John today, Greatest Hits for Billy & I'll start with Goodbye Yellow Brick Road for Elton, if only for Funeral for a friend (Love lies bleeding).


----------



## DaveR (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow.....massive amount of choice for J

http://www.kissthisguy.com/J-artists.htm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Billy Joel & Elton John today, Greatest Hits for Billy & I'll start with Goodbye Yellow Brick Road for Elton, if only for Funeral for a friend (Love lies bleeding). 

Click to expand...

My choice might be very close to this...but I have a couple of others to consider...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 9, 2020)

two for me 

I did think about posting this  tomorrow under K

A link to Jefferson Airplane/Starship

Paul Kantner, Grace Slick and David Frieberg - Baron von Tollbooth and the Chrome Nun
Still gets played by me from time to time

and a seminal record of the time

Jeanne Michel Jarre - Oxygene


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 9, 2020)

J is really tough.....Rickie Lee Jones, Janis Joplin, Etta James, Dr. John all deserve a shout out....but if forced to stick to one artist then I will have the pleasure of working my way through the back catalogue of Jethro Tull.

Tomorrows K is going to be equally as tough!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			J is really tough.....Rickie Lee Jones, Janis Joplin, Etta James, Dr. John all deserve a shout out....but if forced to stick to one artist then I will have the pleasure of working my way through the back catalogue of Jethro Tull.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - I've sorted Jethro Tull into my Ts - when they should be in my Js


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 9, 2020)

Today is The Jesus & Mary Chain.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Today is The Jesus & Mary Chain.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent band from polo mint city - but frustratingly I don't have them on vinyl.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 9, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok, not really a band on my radar, but I'll give it a go from Spoitify - but it should have been The Jam (which will follow thereafter)
		
Click to expand...

Ok, did give it a go - and now  know why it wasn't on my radar. Let's see what K brings tomorrow.  (I'm thinking possibly John Kongos - the first album I ever bought.)


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2020)

Today, I think Grace Jones, Warm leatherette.

Tomorrow is going to be embarrassing as I only have one.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2020)

Just added Jamiroqui to today's mix. Nice!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			J is really tough.....Rickie Lee Jones, Janis Joplin, Etta James, Dr. John all deserve a shout out....but if forced to stick to one artist then I will have the pleasure of working my way through the back catalogue of *Jethro Tull*.

Tomorrows K is going to be equally as tough!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder, greatest hits going on.  You're never too old to rock & roll if you're too young to die!!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - I've sorted Jethro Tull into my Ts - when they should be in my Js 

Click to expand...

 That really depends

The band got their name from the man

_Jethro Tull_ invented the _seed drill_ in 1701


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 9, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok, did give it a go - and now  know why it wasn't on my radar. Let's see what K brings tomorrow.  (I'm thinking possibly John Kongos - the first album I ever bought.)
		
Click to expand...

 There is a name I had forgotten until about 4 weeks ago - found two of his singles in my wife's collection which I was selling.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just added Jamiroqui to today's mix. Nice!
		
Click to expand...

You got the wee man with the big hat on vinyl?  Very cool Bri.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 9, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			That really depends

The band got their name from the man

_Jethro Tull_ invented the _seed drill_ in 1701
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly...the band never chose their own name. They were constantly gigging under different names (the only way they could sometimes get a repeat booking!!) until the record company found one the promoters liked. The name was suggested by a booker at Chrysalis records who had heard the name on a radio programme. They would likely have changed the name again when they found out its origin but they'd allready got a gig at the Marquee club booked under the Tull moniker. The gig was a success, they got a regular slot at the Marquee and the name stuck.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 9, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			There is a name I had forgotten until about 4 weeks ago - *found two of his singles* in my wife's collection which I was selling.
		
Click to expand...

Tokoloshe Man, and He's Gonna Step On You Again  presumably?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

K for tomorrow will be The Kinks


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2020)

Kansas...


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2020)

Kula Shaker
Kinks
Killers
Kiss
King Curtis


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 9, 2020)

K for me is Killing Joke.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

A very regal day tomorrow;


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2020)

K is for Paul Kossoff


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2020)

Lenny Kravitz 

Carole King

Kula Shaker

Going to be a good day 😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

And whilst not a king by name, definitely a king by nature;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Lenny Kravitz

*Carole King*

Kula Shaker

Going to be a good day 😎
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Fragger.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Good shout Fragger. 

Click to expand...

I have my moments  😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And whilst not a king by name, definitely a king by nature;

















Click to expand...

How the heck can I forget this genius


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have my moments  😎
		
Click to expand...

At your age you just can't remember them


----------



## richart (Apr 9, 2020)

I realise I have a box of vinyl in the loft, including the Kinks and Kansas. As I can’t be bothered to scramble about up there I will play the only K I have to hand.

Don’t think this band has been mentioned by anyone yet. They are loud, they are from Switzerland, and they are Krokus. The album is Metal Rendez-vous, so be warned it is heavy. Perhaps turn the sound down.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2020)

If it’s too loud

You’re too old 
🤘🤘😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If it’s too loud

You’re too old
🤘🤘😎
		
Click to expand...

But you're mutton anyway!


----------



## richart (Apr 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If it’s too loud

You’re too old
🤘🤘😎
		
Click to expand...

Remember who is playing my list.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2020)

richart said:



			I realise I have a box of vinyl in the loft, including the Kinks and Kansas. As I can’t be bothered to scramble about up there I will play the only K I have to hand.

Don’t think this band has been mentioned by anyone yet. They are loud, they are from Switzerland, and they are Krokus. The album is Metal Rendez-vous, so be warned it is heavy. Perhaps turn the sound down.

Click to expand...

Only song I recall of theirs,  without looking, is Bedside Radio.....I think that's on the album...


----------



## richart (Apr 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only song I recall of theirs,  without looking, is Bedside Radio.....I think that's on the album...
		
Click to expand...

Tokyo Nights ? My favourite track is Streamer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

Toughest letter so far for me by a long stretch.  Multiple albums by many bands/artists plus some other crackers.  No room in my top 3 for Joy Division, Jethro Tull, Joe Jackson, Billy Joel or the JSD band.  

Left with three with multiple albums having to choose one of each.  And the ones I plumped for today might not be the same tomorrow - or in the same 1-2-3.  So for no particular reasons other than I love em all...just because...

3 - Elton John with Don’t Shoot Me I’m only the Piano Player (1972) - I’ve got all his 70s albums so difficult...
2 - The Jam with Snap (1983) - fabulous ‘best of’ - Strathclyde and Paisley student union days...
1 - Jean Michel Jarre with Oxygene (1977) - some albums just get right inside you. 

Order might well be different tomorrow - but hey - who really cares the order.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Don’t think this band has been mentioned by anyone yet. They are loud, they are from Switzerland, and they are Krokus. The album is Metal Rendez-vous, so be warned it is heavy. Perhaps turn the sound down.

Click to expand...

I saw Krokus at Keele University student union bar once. Must have been about 1980. The venue was tiny, maybe 100 or so in the audience packed into the bar. Krokus appeared to have brought their entire PA with them. Before the gig started, there was this ominous hiss/buzz. They bounded on stage and with first "kerrang!" all the LED meters on their amps hit the red endstops and stayed there for the rest of the night. It was terrifying.

My choice for K is King Crimson - Larks Tongues in Aspic.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh dear, this is not good. My one K is Kajagoogoo, wtf was I thinking?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2020)

Kings C and BB to Kristofferson via Knopfler and a very few others...not going to be difficult today


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

Presently chilling listening to some Kinks... Thank you Alexa 👍...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 10, 2020)

King Crimson

21st century Schizoid Man

are you there yet?


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A very regal day tomorrow;

















Click to expand...

Blimey.....your thoughts are nigh on identical to mine!!!!!

I also have to consider the wonderful French singer Patricia Kaas and the great Eartha Kitt along with German /techno-Pop outfit Kraftwerk.

But...I've often said that if I didnt have bad luck I wouldnt have no luck at all so my single choice for the day would be Albert King and Born Under a Bad Sign.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Oh dear, this is not good. My one K is Kajagoogoo, wtf was I thinking?
		
Click to expand...

What indeed; as pennance, listen to it again tomorrow for Limahl then smash it into a thousand pieces.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 10, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Tokoloshe Man, and He's Gonna Step On You Again  presumably?
		
Click to expand...

 The former yes the other I do not remember all the singles were sold a few weeks ago.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 10, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			along with German /techno-Pop outfit Kraftwerk.

.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see you going down that road


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2020)

Tomorrow:
Led Zep (_the greatest band of all time)_
Def Leppard
Lynard Skynard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

Led Zep (as above), Freebird (as above) and might dust off Lindisfarne and the Back and Fourth album


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Tomorrow:
Led Zep (_the greatest band of all time)_
Def Leppard
Lynard Skynard
		
Click to expand...

Def Leppard ?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2020)

Allow me to throw Living Colour into the mix.......


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Def Leppard ?

Click to expand...

Yeah, I’m giving them the forename of Def.
Mainly because I missed them on D-Day!
😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2020)

Level 42

Little Feat

And a surprise contender Gordon Lightfoot 

😎


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Yeah, I’m giving them the forename of Def.
Mainly because I missed them on D-Day!
😁
		
Click to expand...

Saw them In Prague with Whitesnake. Both really good live.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m going to be staggeringly middle of the road, but how about the thumb slapping bass guitar of Mark King and Level 42? And I’m talking the early 80’s, pre commercial stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			I’m going to be staggeringly middle of the road, but how about the thumb slapping bass guitar of Mark King and Level 42? And I’m talking the early 80’s, pre commercial stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Good call


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Level 42

Little Feat

*And a surprise contender Gordon Lightfoot*

😎
		
Click to expand...

Nothing surprising about Gordon Lightfoot Fragger, the Canadian Railroad Trilogy & The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald will get an airing tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Level 42

Little Feat

And a surprise contender Gordon Lightfoot

😎
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Gordon Lightfoot.

I am going to play the first album I ever bought. Think I was two at the time.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Led Zeppelin

Has to be.... unless you're saving the best for last.....
		
Click to expand...

Busted !


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2020)

Mmm...which one's Led? .,to paraphrase Roger Waters....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, having checked the shelves there is nothing in 'our' CD's in the section marked L.  So tomorrow it's all off 'my' shelves so there'll be some Led Zeppelin, some Gordon Lightfoot and an absolute Skynyrd-fest.  The divorce courts may be calling...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2020)

Not great choice today...however...I have (I think) my first three decade 1-2-3 

#3 The Kinks with Sunny Afternoon (1967)...love their hits...
#2 Mark Knopfler with Local Hero (1983)...a mixed bag but love the theme and a few other tracks (and don't have any other MK album)
#1 Carole King with Tapestry (1971)...another of those albums that just is...

Gonna be one 'L of a day tomorrow...


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 10, 2020)

Led Zeppelin, Lynyrd Skynyrd, or Little River Band. Will make decision in the morning.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Busted !
		
Click to expand...

Busted is B, and I bet you only have it on cd.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Busted is B, and I bet you only have it on cd.
		
Click to expand...

Is that better or worse than having Kajagoogoo?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Level 42

Little Feat

And a surprise contender Gordon Lightfoot 

😎
		
Click to expand...

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald is a favourite song of mine...good call.

My Ls are not great.  Ah well. Three albums not listened to for many years in store for me tomorrow.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 10, 2020)

Remarkably low on the L front regarding albums. I will have to go with Lydia Lunch. I would love to have a Leadbelly 78, but I havent!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Level 42

Little Feat

And a surprise contender Gordon Lightfoot

😎
		
Click to expand...

Yea, the boss has taken control of Alexa and it's Level 42 here... Like it or lump it basically 😕...


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2020)

Lindisfarne, Nicely out of tune.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 11, 2020)

Led Zepp seems like a common choice so I'm going to look elsewhere in my collection...

theres not much to choose from...Lighthouse Family, Annie Lennox, Professor Longhair, Lene Lovich, but ultimately this will turn into a battle between some 60's Psychedalia or some 60's Northern Soul.....and I guess its a nice day so some lively happy music should be the order of the day, so Soul singer Bettye LaVette is going to get the nod over Love's masterpiece album Forever Changes.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 11, 2020)

Led Zeppelin II
for me
Sadly my copy has become almost unplayable. 

Back when it was released we were all still at school and not many of us could afford to buy LPs. It was all round to Malcolm's house on a Sunday night to listen to his copy.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Led Zep (as above), Freebird (as above) and might dust off Lindisfarne and the Back and Fourth album
		
Click to expand...

Zeppelin absolutely but the better Lindisfarne album is Dingly Dell


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

So.... tomorrow...
Marillion maybe...
Good old Motorhead....
Magnum...
Manfred Mann...
Marshall Tucker Band...
MSG...

Let's hope it's not Madge eh..?


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2020)

Manfred Mann. Just got to choose the album.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2020)

Mmmm, let me see...

The "joint" shelf;

Michael McDonald
Meat Loaf
George Michael
Bette Midler
Moody Blues
M People

My shelf;

Brandon Miller
John Mayer
John Mayall
Gary Moore
Molly Hatchett
Marshall Tucker Band

Looks like one of us is banished to the garage tomorrow...


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 11, 2020)

Have to say, I'm thoroughly enjoying this thread. Getting to listen to some great music. Today I settled for Led Zeppelin - and due to the opinion expressed elsewhere in the thread I went for Led Zep lll. A great album. (I was more familiar with IV and Physical Grafitti). 

Tomorrow? Another one for Manfred Mann (in the Earthband configuration). Or possibly Muddy Waters  or Mott the Hoople.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So many possibilities for M but haven't seen any votes for Montrose







Click to expand...

Love it...and Space Station #5....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2020)

From my youth 
Mamma’s Boys

Then Metallica , Sandman at full volume 

Bernie Marsden ,

Good shout on Gary Moore 🤘😎


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2020)

MCR
Muse
Meat Loaf
Mott the Hoople
Massive Attack


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2020)

Manhattan Transfer

Oh yes 😎😎


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Manhattan Transfer

Oh yes 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

I didnt like to admit it, but I did have an album of theirs. Forget Chanson d'Amour, but there were two or three decent tracks on it.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2020)

Hardest choice of album so far, so have gone for Earthband live in Budapest. Has all the big singles including my favourite For You (Springsteen)


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2020)

Will play some Mike and Mechanics as well later in the day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2020)

Simple tomorrow. Marillion from Script a Jesters Tear to their last album F.E.A.R


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Will play some Mike and Mechanics as well later in the day.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, yes to both Manfred Man and Mike and the Mechanics but I'm going for Mike first. Although, thinking about it, I might do a sandwich of Manfred, then Mike, then Manfred.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2020)

madness for me. One step beyond...


----------



## DaveR (Apr 11, 2020)

Missed out on this thread for the last couple of days. 

What is the Sunday morning offering richart?


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 12, 2020)

Bearing in mind that I no longer have  any vinyl - and am basing my offerings on the vinyl I know I used to have - a couple of late suggestions. Mountain (Nantucket Sleighride) or Tony McPhee - especially his  Two Sides of... album


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple tomorrow. Marillion from Script a Jesters Tear to their last album F.E.A.R
		
Click to expand...

I think we all guessed that choice, Homie


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Suffice to say - my Ls are not top of my play list.  However I have three...(well four actually and Jerry lee Lewis misses out)

#3 - John Lennon’s made for CD last album - Double Fantasy (1980) - made for CD as you programme it to skip the Yoko Ono tracks...🤔 So only half an album for me. Is it really 40yrs since Lennon was shot.  I remember the morning in the uni cafe as we sat talking about it in disbelief...

#2 - John Lodge with Natural Avenue.  OK it’s not the Moody Blues but it’s pretty good.

#1 - Level 42 with The Early Tapes July/Aug1980 (1982).  Really like Level 42 stuff - once upon a time I had their first album (Level 42) but that disappeared many years ago or or would easy have been #1.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Definitely getting a playing today to lift my spirits - as it does - The Mamas & the Papas - Hits of Gold. Might not be my #1 end of day but it’s going to be first onto the turntable.  Whether I then listen to all four sides of This is the Moody Blues I am not sure but there is a good chance...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Manhattan Transfer

Oh yes 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

Janis Siegel’s rather saucy dress on full display in the video for chanson d’amour...😳


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Missed out on this thread for the last couple of days.

What is the Sunday morning offering richart?
		
Click to expand...

Manfred Mann’s Earthband. Live in Budapest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Gonna be a toughie.  Bob Marley, Meat Loaf, Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes, Malcolm McLaren, Moody Blues, John Martyn, The Ms & the Ps, Van Morrison ... truly famine to feast after the Ls.  An Easter Sunday celebration 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2020)

Love a bit of Van Morrison with my Sunday morning coffee 🍵


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 12, 2020)

My choice would have to be 

John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers  and the Beano Album (as it is normally known by, which comes from the cover picture of Eric Clapton reading it).

When I first heard this it was my first introduction to both and Eric Clapton and the blues genre which went on to become a major part of my life though my teens and early twenties.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Love a bit of Van Morrison with my Sunday morning coffee 🍵
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

Now I actually have that on vinyl...if I had a VM Best of, or Moondance on vinyl then they might well feature...but I only have them on cassette tape.

But currently doing a wee bop around the kitchen to van the man - Bright Side of the Road (Track 1 of) Into the Music spinning on the turntable 👍

And track 2 Full Force Gale so appropriate for Easter Sunday.  Splendid. I’m loving it...


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 12, 2020)

There is only one possible choice today... Joni Mitchell.

I'll choose the album "Blue".

Trailing Mitchell by a considerable distance were John Martyn, Alison Moyet, Meat Loaf, John Mayall, Taj Mahal and the Moody Blues.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 12, 2020)

Lets make my M The Moodists.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Currently spinning Bob Marley - Exodus. And doing a singalong to One Love/People get ready...😘

Next? Maybe some Moodies...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

A little root around the shelves has found...  Sonny Mack & the Mack II Band.  A little souvenir of one of my favourite holidays.  Not for everyone, but if Slime's about he might like it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Very Difficult Ms.  And a disruptive early morning entry into the stakes knocks the Moodies out...

3rd it’s The Mamas & the Papas with their Hits of Gold (1969) - just sometimes bit of 1960s summer of love harmony is beautiful - oh Mama Cass I’m California Deamin’

2nd its Van Morrison with Into the Music (1979) I’d forgotten how good this is. And such a tonic first thing this morning - Bright Side of the Road...oh yes we need to find that bright side...

1st place was never in doubt for me - TSoPS Harold Melvin &The Blue Notes - Greatest Hits (1976). The Love I Lost, Wake up Everybody and If You Don’t Know Me By Now - just a brilliant collection of songs.

I can’t believe I don’t have This is the Moody Blues (1974) in there - but I don’t - courtesy of van the man. And no John Martyn or Bob Marley either 😳


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2020)

Tomorrow is Stevie Nicks, Bella Donna.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2020)

Nazareth

Nickelback 

Nirvana

Oh yes 😎


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

I do  believe I have a lurid green vinyl LP by a Dr Feelgood inspired band called  Nine Below Zero.....think I saw them once in the early 80s supporting someone or other.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 12, 2020)

why cant folks wait until tomorrow before posting tomorrows choices???

its like kids that cant wait for Christmas


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I do  believe I have a lurid green vinyl LP by a Dr Feelgood inspired band called  Nine Below Zero.....think I saw them once in the early 80s supporting someone or other.
		
Click to expand...

They did have at least one hit...IIRC


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Very Difficult Ms.  And a disruptive early morning entry into the stakes knocks the Moodies out...
		
Click to expand...

Please dont think I posted The Moody Blues. My band was The Moodists. Australian post punk outfit.  😂


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 13, 2020)

While im here, my N band is The Nightingales.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 13, 2020)

I have to choose from Nazareth, Ted Nugent, or Nine Below Zero . Unfortunately although I enjoyed his music at the time, Nugent's politics are so obnoxiously right wing (he'd regard Hitler and Attila as liberals) that I don't think I can justify him any "airtime" anymore. 

Think I'll go with Nine Below Zero - enjoyed them in the 80s and surprisingly saw them do an excellent set just a few years ago (summer 2015 ?) at a music festival in Greenwich. We'd gone to see the Gipsy Kings who they preceded on stage  - now that's  an incongruous pairing?


----------



## cliveb (Apr 13, 2020)

Given the present situation, N has to be National Health.
I reckon Of Queues And Cures is their best album.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I have to choose from Nazareth, Ted Nugent, or Nine Below Zero . Unfortunately although I enjoyed his music at the time, Nugent's politics are so obnoxiously right wing (he'd regard Hitler and Attila as liberals) that I don't think I can justify him any "airtime" anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Ted Nugent at Hammersmith, mad gig

At the end he left his guitar propped up on stage, turned everything up to create massive feedback and just walked off

Never seen a place empty so quickly


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Apr 13, 2020)

richart said:



			With a bit of spare time on my hands , I have decided to play my vinyl collection, A-Z. One letter per day. I think I bought my last LP in the mid 80's, so it will be old time rock and roll.
Originally was going to play one LP each day, but it meant leaving out too much good stuff, some of which I probably haven't played for 40 years.
Today naturally was A, and so far I have played one Asia and one After The Fire album. ATF not my normal taste, but great live, and the only band I have met in the bar after a gig. They were also supported by Q Tips at one gig, with Paul Young. Now he did have some voice.
		
Click to expand...

After The Fire - possibly the most enjoyable live band ever. Last saw them in the back room of The Cricketers pub in Westcliff-on-Sea a couple of years ago. Not the same without Andy Piercey, but still can sing and play.
First saw them at Bath University in 79.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 13, 2020)

There are no LPs in my collection with  N


If I ever had it in my vinyl collection I would have gone for
The Nice
Ars longa vita brevis


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 13, 2020)

Its going to be Stevie Nicks for me...though the choice between albums is tough....I'm going to go for Wild Heart for the collaboration track with Tom Petty "I Will Run To You".

The Neville Brothers were possibly the only likely competition.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2020)

My collection of N's is remarkable for its quality rather than its quantity.  So Stevie Nicks it is.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't have / never had any of her records - but can I choose Olivia Newton-John. Just so I can watch a video of her in tight trousers?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

Like others my Ns are few - three in fact.  But they are goodies and span quite a spectrum of music. And interestingly perhaps they all start with the same three letters - N-E-W...and a triple decade 70s, 80s and 90s.  

3rd - David Newton with Victim of Circumstance (1990). It’s jazz.  You probably won’t have heard of him but we were in the same class in primary school (Kirkhill for those who know my home area) and learned to play the clarinet and the bassoon together in the school orchestra (We had a 30+ member primary school orchestra...😳).  He went on to become one of the UKs top jazz pianists - I can hold a tune and play the tin whistle.

2nd - New Order with Substance 1987 (1987). At start of day this was my odds on favourite by quite a stretch - some tremendous stuff - until galloping up from the back of the field...

1st - Randy Newman with Sail Away (1972).  You’ll know him from Toy Story and Monsters...but for some it’ll also be Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear; for many it’ll be You Can Leave Your Hat On, and for a very few like me it’ll also be Old Man - as covered by Art Garfunkel on Angel Clare (a top G of mine).

For sheer top quality satirical and amusing songs to beautiful piano melodies Sail Away is really hard to beat.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

And for the Os I have to choose an Oldfield - and as I have quite a few to choose from I will probably have to start today...


----------



## cliveb (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And for the Os I have to choose an Oldfield - and as I have quite a few to choose from I will probably have to start today...
		
Click to expand...

Amarok. By a country mile. It took me a few listens before the penny dropped, but it is absolutely his best album by far.
Shame I only have it on CD.
(Come to think of it, as a single 60 min track, where is the side break on vinyl?)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Amarok. By a country mile. It took me a few listens before the penny dropped, but it is absolutely his best album by far.
Shame I only have it on CD.
(Come to think of it, as a single 60 min track, where is the side break on vinyl?)
		
Click to expand...

I have heard that that is brilliant but haven’t got around to buying it.  Wouldn’t have had it on vinyl in any case.  Crisis is my final Oldfield vinyl.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2020)

N is New Order, blue monday, 12" single.

It's what I have. Could get repetitive.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			N is New Order, blue monday, 12" single.

It's what I have. Could get repetitive.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it go on for something like 3 hours though....only need to play it twice...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Doesn't it go on for something like 3 hours though....only need to play it twice...
		
Click to expand...

No, it just seems like it.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have heard that that is brilliant but haven’t got around to buying it.  Wouldn’t have had it on vinyl in any case.  Crisis is my final Oldfield vinyl.
		
Click to expand...

If you do decide to get it, your initial reaction is almost bound to be "Huh? what is this mess?". It's a sort of "fragmented" piece of music.
Stick with it - perhaps put it on in the background while you're doing something else. (It clicked for me while I was doing the ironing).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

cliveb said:



			If you do decide to get it, your initial reaction is almost bound to be "Huh? what is this mess?". It's a sort of "fragmented" piece of music.
Stick with it - perhaps put it on in the background while you're doing something else. (It clicked for me while I was doing the ironing).
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my sort of music - last Oldfield I bought was Music of the Spheres - which I do enjoy - but CD.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 13, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Given the present situation, N has to be National Health.
I reckon Of Queues And Cures is their best album.
		
Click to expand...

and the best song is

Doctor Doctor I'm in trouble (Sophia Loren)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2020)

Oasis for me tomorrow. With some Roy Orbison to change the mood


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2020)

Just jumped forward a little and played Tangerine Dream's Ricochet to calm the nerves after a rough day.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 13, 2020)

A double "O" for me tomorrow - Mike Oldfield's Ommadawn. His best by far - and as far as I am concerned, one of the best albums of the 70's.


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2020)

OMD. Architecture & Morality. Might play some Mike Oldfield later in the day.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2020)

One for BIM


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2020)

It’s Soul day

O Jays And The Ohio Players on today’s list😎


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2020)

Just got Ozzy in the Os....?
Ozzy and the masterful Randy Rhoads.......works for me.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 14, 2020)

richart said:



			OMD. Architecture & Morality. Might play some Mike Oldfield later in the day.
		
Click to expand...

Listening to this now. Not my normal cup of tea but really quite enjoying it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

order tbd following playing but I think I know...

Mike Oldfield - Ommadawn
OMD - Architecture and Morality
O’Jays - Family Reunion


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 14, 2020)

O's are thin on the ground so I think I'm going to kick start the day with Sinead O'Connors stunning debut album The Lion and the Cobra (first heard one rainy Saturday afternoon in a packed Our Price record shop in East Ham sometime in late 1987 and purchased on the spot) and then some thumping soul from the O'Jays.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 14, 2020)

O is Odetta.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just jumped forward a little and played Tangerine Dream's Ricochet to calm the nerves after a rough day.
		
Click to expand...

Well its sort of an orange, so ill give you that one


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 14, 2020)

Mike Oldfield for me 

from Vinyl  the collection it is Ommadawn

but if we were to include CDs (too long for vinyl) The Songs of Distant Earth this gets a play most weeks.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 14, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Mike Oldfield for me
from Vinyl  the collection it is Ommadawn.
		
Click to expand...

I've already declared my liking for Amarok, but only have it on CD.
Never understood why Ommadawn is held in such high regard - for me it's a bit of a snoozefest.
So on vinyl it has to be the unabridged version of Tubular Bells from the Boxed set - with the proper full-length ending.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 14, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I've already declared my liking for Amarok, but only have it on CD.
Never understood why Ommadawn is held in such high regard - for me it's a bit of a snoozefest.
So on vinyl it has to be the unabridged version of Tubular Bells from the Boxed set - with the proper full-length ending.
		
Click to expand...

 When I listen to Ommadawn these days it is normally via MP3, late at night in bed. I always have music on that I can fall asleep to


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			One for BIM

View attachment 29936

Click to expand...

Close, one for Mrs. BiM, who has gone down in my estimation by complaining about Tubular Bells.  Still, gave me an excuse to put Ocean Colour Scene on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I've already declared my liking for Amarok, but only have it on CD.
Never understood why Ommadawn is held in such high regard - for me it's a bit of a snoozefest.
So on vinyl it has to be the unabridged version of Tubular Bells from the Boxed set - with the proper full-length ending.
		
Click to expand...

My copy of TB is about 45 yrs old and has been played sooo many times.  Might even elbow Ommadawn aside - I doubt it...but will give both a listen later...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

So many choices tomorrow. 

Robert Palmer
Charlie Parker
Pink Floyd
Pixies
The Pretenders
The Prodigy
Pulp


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2020)

Whatever Richart's choice is, which will get played, Dark Side of the Moon will be getting a good airing tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2020)

Just The Floyd and Pearl Jam here...should keep me going though..


----------



## JamesR (Apr 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Close, one for Mrs. BiM, who has gone down in my estimation by complaining about Tubular Bells.  Still, gave me an excuse to put Ocean Colour Scene on.
		
Click to expand...

B sides, seasides and free rides - one of my favourite albums


----------



## JamesR (Apr 14, 2020)

Prince tomorrow, starting with Creep live at Coachella


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

JamesR said:



			B sides, seasides and free rides - one of my favourite albums
		
Click to expand...

Songs for the Front Row was the choice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

Tomorrow will be Dark Side, A Foot in the Door and then we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2020)

Difficult choice tomorrow. Tom Petty, Graham Parker, Pink Floyd, Pretenders, but think I will go for one of the most underrated bands. Last band I saw live, and they were superb. Pretty sure no one else will have them on their play list.

Pavlov’s Dog, Pampered Menial.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Difficult choice tomorrow. Tom Petty, Graham Parker, Pink Floyd, Pretenders, but think I will go for one of the most underrated bands. Last band I saw live, and they were superb. Pretty sure no one else will have them on their play list.

Pavlov’s Dog, Pampered Menial.
		
Click to expand...

I did have that album but I lent it to someone, forgot who I'd lent it to and never got it back......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Difficult choice tomorrow. Tom Petty, Graham Parker, Pink Floyd, Pretenders, but think I will go for one of the most underrated bands. Last band I saw live, and they were superb. Pretty sure no one else will have them on their play list.

Pavlov’s Dog, Pampered Menial.
		
Click to expand...

I will play some Tom Petty, if only for Breakdown, which has got one of my favourite guitar hooks.  Nothing particularly flashy but it's got that something that grabs you.  Saw this recently about Mike Campbell which sort of sums it up (my bolding);

Tom Petty's lead guitarist for more than 40 years, *Mike Campbell never clutters up a song with notes when two or three bull's-eyes will suffice*. "It's a challenge to make your statement in a short amount of time," he has said, "but I prefer that challenge as opposed to just stretching out." Listen to the skeletal hook that holds "Breakdown" together or the laconic, tone-bending solo in "You Got Lucky" to hear Campbell's ingenious use of negative space. *"Michael is not one to show off," Petty once said. "What he says is essential."*


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2020)

S is going to be my pronlem. It seems like galf my vinyl collection starts with S.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

Well as predicted the O songs remained the same...

3rd - OMD with Architecture & Morality (1981) - iconic at the time and holds up well today
2nd - The O’Jays with Family Reunion (1975) - classic R&B sound of Philadelphia...
1st - Mike Oldfield with Ommadawn (1975) - could hardly be more different from my 2nd place of the same year.  After the ‘difficult’ 2nd album‘ that was Hergest Ridge - this was just awesome - I loved it then and I love it now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			S is going to be my pronlem. It seems like galf my vinyl collection starts with S.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I’ve found.  Not surprising perhaps as I recently read (in context of scrabble) that more words in the English language start with the letter S than with any other letter.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 15, 2020)

My "P's" were limited to The Pirates and The Pointer Sisters (not very close on the musical spectrum I fear). Can't claim Pink Floyd as I just borrowed my brothers rather than bought them myself. So today will be to stream Richart's choice (who I dont think I've heard of) then a quick dose of Out Of Their Skulls from the Pirates


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

Accompanying my first cuppa is some Robert Palmer...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2020)

Already done Dark side of the Moon; the frightener in the sleeve notes is that it is 47 years old... Jeez.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 15, 2020)

With out doubt  Pink Floyd for me.  It is the only band that I had an almost complete collection of all vinyl releases (as well as as many CD releases).

In one way the head says Dark Side of the Moon but the heart has to go with Wish You Were Here

Memories of Knebworth the summer before it's release and it was bought on the day of its release in September when on honeymoon.

The actual track Wish You Were Here is very poignant to me and always bring  tears to my eyes when listening to it since my wife's death.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

My Ps are very broad - but I don't have my favourite PF on vinyl - likewise for my favourite Prefab Sprout - and if I'd had them on vinyl my faves from both would have been top 3 - but vinyl is the name of the game.  It's not going to be my Poco album (ggod as it is) and I have to give a listen to my one Graham Parker and the Rumour album (Stick to Me) as I haven't listened to it for yonks.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 15, 2020)

Was very tempted by Vanessa Paradis and The Pretenders but I've gone for a day of Pulp the highlight of which will be the fantastic album His "n" Hers.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 15, 2020)

Lots of P candidates, but probably has to be Public Image Limited.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Lots of P candidates, but probably has to be Public Image Limited.
		
Click to expand...

I've got PiL The Flowers of Romance - it's a bit mad and rather heavy stuff...not sure i can have it in my frame.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 15, 2020)

Porcupine Tree, Signify.
The closing track "Dark Matter" ends with a *stunning* guitar solo.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2020)

Well, plenty of Floyd and PJam today...
Most satisfying.
So......Q.......
Not really a huge Queen gan so none of their stuff in my collection 
Could be Quarterflash, QOTSA......
Nah....got to be Queensryche......Empire and Operation Mindcrime should suffice...
What's everyone else's Q..?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2020)

It will be Queen, and maybe a bit of a cheat by playing Quadrophenia.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

My lad butted in with a request, to Alexa, for some Prodigy... And, I cheated, just a little, with some Emerson, Lake and Palmer...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			My lad butted in with a request, to Alexa, for some Prodigy... And, I cheated, just a little, with some Emerson, Lake and Palmer...
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Steve. Hadn't thought of a bit of Brain Salad Surgery.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2020)

Restricted to Queen which for me is no bad thing. Loved Freddie's voice and a great showman and loved all of their concerts I went to


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 15, 2020)

After extensive searching through old vinyl, disappointed to say the only thing I have is an old Queen single, all be it probably one of their best. Now I'm Here.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 15, 2020)

Queen , Queen 2, Sheer Heart Attack, etc etc

In other words; tomorrow I’ll be mostly listening to Queen!
👑


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Yesterday’s Difficult Ps

3rd - Pretenders - The Singles (1987). So good Chrissie Hynde.
2nd - The Proclaimers - Sunshine on Leith (1988) - 500 miles might be sung at weddings but its 25000 Hibees fans singing the title track that is more fun.  Great film as well.
1st - Pink Floyd - Animals (1977).  Not my favourite PF album but my only post DSoTM vinyl.  And it’s still brilliant.

Qs are going to be difficult. As I don’t think I have any.  Going to have to be creative. Might have something 7”


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2020)

Well, we appear to only have Queen in the Q section...  however we are rich in S's...  to break it up I might just put some Quo in the mix & throw myself upon the mercy of the court.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 16, 2020)

Well...I guess that Queen is going to feature heavily today so i'm going to throw in something a bit different with some leather clothing and a sassy attitude I'm going to plump for some Suzi Quattro.


----------



## richart (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven’t got a Q vinyl LP. Never been a fan of Queen.

I do have a vinyl EP of Q.Tips, Stay the Way You Are, so will play that. B side has Sweet Talk and Looking for Some Action recorded live at the Marquee.

Paul Young on lead vocals.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fill yer boots lads  

http://www.surgemusic.com/bands/index_Q/genre_


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 16, 2020)

I do not like queues probably explains why there is none in in my Vinyls (or CD collection)

As per nickjdavis I like Suzi Quattro but never bought any records of hers. Who can forget Can the Can?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

I've got a Q!! Some here will have heard of the band - but I am guessing absolutely nobody here will have an album - or indeed will ever have listened to the genre of music.

I give you...the Queens Own Cameron Highlanders with The Pipes and Drums of Scotland (1959)

Now it is tremendous music.  But I am very biased in that assessment as there is a tradition of piping in my family - my uncle, cousin and nephew were and are good pipers - and my niece plays the tenor drum in Shotts and Dykehead Caledonia Pipe band.  That won't mean anything to most folks on here.  But for any who know even a little about pipe bands that's quite impressive.  A Grade 1 band and 16 times World Champions.

Pipe music.  Tremendous.  But I  know that most will say they 'hate' it - terrible racket.  However - if you have an open and inquiring mind about it - I take this opportunity to post a little clip from the funeral of the Queen Mother.

It's just shot by a member of the public and it's a bit obscured by bobbies at times - but for me the sight and sound is awesome - as the massed pipes and drums come round the bend with Houses of Parliament in the background marching together in perfect step playing the QMs favourite tunes (with the bell of Westminster Abbey tolling) - and they get closer and the sound builds - I find this absolutely thrilling and very moving...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

Mmm....Leather Tuscadero......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fill yer boots lads  

http://www.surgemusic.com/bands/index_Q/genre_

Click to expand...

A quick look at the Xs - and no X-Ray Spex?  How can that be?


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 16, 2020)

R is for Eno period Roxy Music, of course.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 16, 2020)

So today had a bit of Queen  (Sheer Heart Attack & A Night .... ) then swapped to Suzi Quatro - a bit bland & a bit  "same-y but entertaining enough whilst stripping paint off the door frame


----------



## JamesR (Apr 16, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			So today had a bit of Queen  (Sheer Heart Attack & A Night .... ) then swapped to Suzi Quatro - a bit bland & a bit  "same-y but entertaining enough whilst stripping paint off the door frame
		
Click to expand...

Good choice of Queen albums, Sheer Heart Attack is my personal favourite!


----------



## cliveb (Apr 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fill yer boots lads  

http://www.surgemusic.com/bands/index_Q/genre_

Click to expand...

This list fails to include the one Q band (in addition to Queen) that I have:
Quiet Sun (Phil Manzanera's band before Roxy Music, they got back together to record an album "Mainstream" after he became successful with Roxy).
PS. The music on "Mainstream" is anything but.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 16, 2020)

cliveb said:



			This list fails to include the one Q band (in addition to Queen) that I have:
Quiet Sun (Phil Manzanera's band before Roxy Music, they got back together to record an album "Mainstream" after he became successful with Roxy).
PS. The music on "Mainstream" is anything but.
		
Click to expand...

No Queens Of The Stone Age or Quiet Riot, the 2 other Q bands that I have on non vinyl. Shoddy....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Contemplating my Rs (yes I know - how undergraduate  ) and it will be tough.  Rafferty to Roxy via Rea, Ronson and others.  Difficult....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2020)

Could be Reo Speedwagon for me + whatever Richart goes for.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

Can only be Rush
Everything else is irrelevant


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 16, 2020)

The Ramones,  thank you very much


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Slaughter on 10th Avenue anyone?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Can only be Rush
Everything else is irrelevant
		
Click to expand...

Rolling Stones irrelevant?    Wash your mouth out Imurg. 

To be joined by Rag 'n' Bone Man, The Rides, Red, White & Blues, Chris Rea & a bit of Lionel Richie for domestic harmony.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 16, 2020)

R?
The Stones
REO Speedwagon
Rage against the machine 
Ralph McTell (🤫)
Roxy Music
Rodrigo y Gabriella

Some of the above should suffice 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Definitely some Rush and Rainbow. Rose Royce will make an appearance to change the mood totally


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely some Rush and Rainbow. Rose Royce will make an appearance to change the mood totally
		
Click to expand...

Not a great fan of the former two - but loving Rose Royce - and your prompt has made be pull up Wishing on a Star on youtube...ah days past smooching the last dance in the uni disco


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rolling Stones irrelevant?    Wash your mouth out Imurg. 

To be joined by Rag 'n' Bone Man, The Rides, Red, White & Blues, Chris Rea & a bit of Lionel Richie for domestic harmony. 

Click to expand...


Forgot about Chris Rea. I've probably got pretty much everything he's done. Proper Boro lad!


----------



## richart (Apr 16, 2020)

Difficult choice. REO Speedwagon, Rainbow, Rolling Stones, Mike Rutherford, Roxy Music, Gerry Rafferty, Tom Robinson or even Racing Cars. Mmmm.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 16, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			With out doubt  Pink Floyd for me.  It is the only band that I had an almost complete collection of all vinyl releases (as well as as many CD releases).

In one way the head says Dark Side of the Moon but the heart has to go with Wish You Were Here

Memories of Knebworth the summer before it's release and it was bought on the day of its release in September when on honeymoon.

The actual track Wish You Were Here is very poignant to me and always bring  tears to my eyes when listening to it since my wife's death.
		
Click to expand...

I first heard the Wish You Were Here album at the concert at Bingley Hall in Stafford. That place is long gone.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 17, 2020)

Not many R's either so I reckon its going to be a medley of Martha Reeves, Lou Rawls and every mid 1980's teenage boy fantasy girl - Jennifer Rush


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2020)

REO Speedwagon, Hi Infidelity.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 17, 2020)

S. I am going to select Simple Minds, before they were crap. Sons and Fascination.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			S. I am going to select Simple Minds, before they were crap. Sons and Fascination.
		
Click to expand...

yer getting ahead of yourself - we are still contemplating our and richart's Rs


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 17, 2020)

My choice of band is Roxy Music mainly because they are the only vinyls in the cupboard in R.

Choice was between Manifesto and Avalon two quite different music styles but would have to chose Manifesto.

By the time I was listening to Chris Rea I was buying CDs


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 17, 2020)

Rather belatedly I've managed to wrest control of Alexa... Starting with some Chris Rea...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			yer getting ahead of yourself - we are still contemplating our and richart's Rs 

Click to expand...

I am definitely not contemplating richart's R's!!


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I am definitely not contemplating richart's R's!!  

Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that. Don’t want my taste merging with yours.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 17, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Rather belatedly I've managed to wrest control of Alexa... Starting with some Chris Rea...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry I do not understand that. Do you mean kiss my ear?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I'm sorry I do not understand that. Do you mean kiss my ear?
		
Click to expand...

e-l-e-v-e-n...

Anyway - listening to R.E.M - Out of Time (1991).  My last vinyl album, and I read that it was 1990/91 that vinyl production was basically halted.  But it's not in my top 3.


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2020)

S is for Springsteen. Born to Run.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2020)

Spandau Ballet, Sade but mostly Squeeze and The Specials


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

It's been hard choice as I've had to ignore a Mick Ronson; a couple of Roxy Music; three Chris Rea; R.E.M - and others, and then choose a fave Gerry Rafferty.

But after some listening...maybe a bit controversially for me...

3rd is Lou Reed with Transformer (1972).  A few all time greats on that album and what a pose...
2nd is Gerry Rafferty with Night Owl (1979).  How could I pass on City to City?  Well actually I prefer Night Owl and it was of a time me working as a student in the Malletsheugh Inn...
1st is Chris Rainbow with Looking Over my Shoulder (1977).  Who?  What?  Amongst all those great artists and bands?

Now many won't have heard of Chris Rainbow.  One of these guys who didn't get the recognition his music deserved.  A Glaswegian who did a load of Alan Parsons Projects vocals - he was a favourite of Kenny Everett so you might have heard some of his stuff if you listened then.  But for sheer quality and an album jam-packed with great songs with great lyrics.  Hard to beat.  As a taster try _Dear Brian_ - his tribute to Brian Wilson...

He lived in Skye for many years and I was fortunate to have a few quite long chats with him when I worked up there as a student.  He passed away in 2015.  Sadly missed.  Love your stuff Chris.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2020)

Wot  no Scorpions..?
Or Saxon
Or Status Quo
Or Sensational Alex Harvey Band
Or Sweet
Or Supertramp 
Or ........Spinal Tap..?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2020)

richart said:



			S is for Springsteen. Born to Run.

Click to expand...

No, S is for Supertramp, live in Paris. But Born to Run will get airtime


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2020)

richart said:



			S is for Springsteen. Born to Run.[/
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			No, S is for Supertramp, live in Paris. But Born to Run will get airtime
		
Click to expand...

Or Scorpions and Styx.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 17, 2020)

All the above.... plus
Steely Dan,
Stranglers
Siouxie and the Banshees
Santana
Simply Red
Simple Minds
Smokie Robinson ( ok should have been today) 
Loads more


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			No, S is for Supertramp, live in Paris. But Born to Run will get airtime
		
Click to expand...

I recorded the Live in Paris concert on Sky Arts (I think) fairly recently.  Brilliant.  No idea my fave Supertramp album


----------



## JamesR (Apr 17, 2020)

Stone Roses
Spade
Stephen Stills
Steve Miller Band
Stereophonics
Small Faces
Sleeper - I’m slightly in love with Louise 
Santana


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 17, 2020)

"S" is going to be difficult to choose ...

The Stranglers
Simple Minds
The Skids
The Slits
The Stooges
Santana
Sensational Alex Harvey Band
Sassafras
Sex Pistols
Siouxie & the Banshees
The Specials.

Oh dear ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

lots of the above plus...

Sad Cafe
Sade
Scritti Politti
Shadows
Leo Sayer
Gary Shearston
Michelle Shocked
Patti Smith
Squeeze
Silencers
Sinatra
Southside Johnny and the Ashbury Dukes
Style Council
...

Oh dear Oh dear


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 18, 2020)

Cat Stevens - Catch Bull at Four
Otis Spann - The Biggest Thing Since Colossus
Joss Stone - Joss Stone

but the real cream on todays cake is...

Patti Smith - Horses


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Cat Stevens - Catch Bull at Four
Otis Spann - The Biggest Thing Since Colossus
Joss Stone - Joss Stone

but the real cream on todays cake is...

Patti Smith - Horses
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got PS - Easter...and I forgot that I have Cat Stevens Greatest Hits - which I do love..


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 18, 2020)

Mine for today has to be

 Grace Slick - Dreams

One of my all time favourite records. I decided to listen to it again before posting here, that voice - what depth.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 18, 2020)

Santana - Abraxas
Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Alien, The Extremist


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 18, 2020)

After my morning walk I've been relaxing with Cat Stevens on in the background whilst catching up on a bit of reading...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Lots of good choices but nobody has so far suggested....

Stormtroopers of Death



Click to expand...

That's because, apart from you, nobody has ever heard of them


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 18, 2020)

Steely Dan - every time


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2020)

Forgot about Bob Seger. Just played double live album.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2020)

Bob Seger will be on next, after Ledbetter Heights by Kenny Wayne Shepherd.

Might be some Bruuuuuuuce later. 

And some Rod if Mrs BiM is allowed near the system.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous tomorrow perchance..?
Followed by a bit of Thunder..BackStreet Symphony should do it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous tomorrow perchance..?
Followed by a bit of Thunder..BackStreet Symphony should do it.
		
Click to expand...

Perchance?  If it's not the first thing on the list you should hang your head in shame. And loud!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perchance?  If it's not the first thing on the list you should hang your head in shame. And loud!!
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 18, 2020)

richart said:



			Forgot about Bob Seger. Just played double live album.

Click to expand...

Was this after you and Vicky were busting out some moves to Springsteen at home.... heard all about.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bob Seger will be on next, after Ledbetter Heights by Kenny Wayne Shepherd.

Might be some Bruuuuuuuce later. 

And some Rod if Mrs BiM is allowed near the system.
		
Click to expand...

Rod has usurped Bruuuuuuuce under instructions from Her Majesty.  Apparently I didn't listen closely enough because this isn't one of her favourites; it's one of mine though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2020)

Thin Lizzy, T-Rex, T-Pau and Transvision Vamp for me to start tomorrow


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2020)

Toto or Thunder.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 18, 2020)

Toto!!


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Was this after you and Vicky were busting out some moves to Springsteen at home.... heard all about.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t believe all you hear !


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 18, 2020)

T could be many things, but I will plump for Terry & Gerry. No one else will.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous tomorrow perchance..?
Followed by a bit of Thunder..BackStreet Symphony should do it.
		
Click to expand...

My first live concert was Thin Lizzy on this tour.
It was great, but Im not 13 any more, thank you.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 19, 2020)

Today is easy. Talking Heads. As far as I am concerned, the best band ever. I shall just start at the beginning and work my way through the lot. If there's time enough in the day that is.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			My first live concert was Thin Lizzy on this tour.
It was great, but *Im not 13 any more*, thank you. 

Click to expand...

You might not be, but as Jethro Tull said, "You're never too old to rock and roll if you're too young to die." 

I'm not 13 anymore but Live and Dangerous will be played loud & proud.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

Spent much time yesterday listening to a good few rarely listened to Ss but ended up - inevitably I suppose, with my long standing favourites - but from that lot a fairly arbitrary choice of three and then top as I t could have been any from a dozen or so.  So no Steely Dan, Simple Minds, Rod Stewart, Sade or plethora of other greats - and no Al Stewart a Year of the Cat!

3rd - The Style Council - Cafe Blue (1984) The Paris Match, and You’re the Best Thing - and Mrs Hogie’s fave album
2nd - Supertramp - Crisis? What Crisis? (1975) - a real tough toss up between three and can’t believe CotC didn’t make it
1st - Santana Abraxas (1970) - 50 yrs old but still as great as ever. I know it inside out. Probably my most played album the lot.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Spent much time yesterday listening to a good few rarely listened to Ss but ended up - inevitably I suppose, with my long standing favourites - but from that lot a fairly arbitrary choice of three and then top as I t could have been any from a dozen or so.  So no Steely Dan, Simple Minds, Rod Stewart, Sade or plethora of other greats - and no Al Stewart a Year of the Cat!

3rd - The Style Council - Cafe Blue (1984) The Paris Match, and You’re the Best Thing - and Mrs Hogie’s fave album
2nd - Supertramp - Crisis? What Crisis? (1975) - a real tough toss up between three and can’t believe CotC didn’t make it
1st - Santana Abraxas (1970) - 50 yrs old but still as great as ever. I know it inside out. Probably my most played album the lot.
		
Click to expand...

I think Crisis? What Crisis? was much underrated of their albums. I played it back to back with Crime of the Century a couple of weeks back, and then followed them up with Even in the Quietest Moments. My fav Supertramp track is Fool's Overture but I don't think the album has the same level of consistency as the previous two. 40+ years ago... we're getting old Hugh.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 19, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I think Crisis? What Crisis? was much underrated of their albums. I played it back to back with Crime of the Century a couple of weeks back, and then followed them up with Even in the Quietest Moments. My fav Supertramp track is Fool's Overture but I don't think the album has the same level of consistency as the previous two. 40+ years ago... we're getting old Hugh.
		
Click to expand...

Yes those 3 are a fabulous trio of albums.
But let me declare my heretical opinion that the post-Hodgson album "Some Things Never Change" is right up there. When I think about it, I've always been more drawn to the songs written by Rick Davis, so that might explain it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2020)

Omg late addition to the S section
How did I miss out the fantastic Dusty Springfield.

I’ll have to start the T section a few minutes late today 👍😎


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

I


cliveb said:



			Yes those 3 are a fabulous trio of albums.
But let me declare my heretical opinion that the post-Hodgson album "Some Things Never Change" is right up there. When I think about it, I've always been more drawn to the songs written by Rick Davis, so that might explain it.
		
Click to expand...

I only recently realised the significance of the yellow and white type of the lyrics of CotC 😳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Omg late addition to the S section
How did I miss out the fantastic Dusty Springfield.

I’ll have to start the T section a few minutes late today 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Ev’rything‘s Coming up Dusty...👍

T-Rex, Thin Lizzy, Talking Heads, Talk Talk and many more to choose from


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2020)

For a mellow Sunday I will be playing Judie Tzuke,Welcome to the Cruise.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

richart said:



			For a mellow Sunday I will be playing Judie Tzuke,Welcome to the Cruise.

Click to expand...

I will listen to that also. I bought it with a record token I was given for my 21st on the back of Stay with Me Till Dawn having just been in the charts...with one of the great final chords ever...IMO


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 19, 2020)

Theres only one T for me and its the same as Richart

Judie Tzuke - Welcome to the Cruise

the support acts will be...

Koko Taylor
Irma Thomas
Little Johnny Taylor
George Thorogood (and the Destroyers)


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 19, 2020)

Easy choice of a single band album for me 

Tangerine Dream -  Force Majeure.  One of my go to records for late night listening in a darkened room with headphones on.  One of those records that you want to totally immerse yourself in.

Had I a second choice I would go for a genre rather than a band - Tamla Mowtown and the Silver Album Mowtown Chartbusters 3 is probably the best of the compilation albums.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

I think I'm 99.9% sure what Rich  is going to play first tomorrow...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

Tina Turner now being played.  What a performer she was.  If anyone needs a good night out when the storm is over they could do a lot worse than going to see Tina - The Musical.  

Simply The Best just about sums her up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

We're now onto Texas.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

Onto James Taylor now, forgotten how good this is, JT with co-writer J. D. Souther on vocals.


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I think I'm 99.9% sure what Rich  is going to play first tomorrow...

Click to expand...

Oh yes. Been wearing the tshirt all day in anticipation.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 19, 2020)

Ugly Kid Joe ?


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Ugly Kid Joe ?
		
Click to expand...

Are you being rude ?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 19, 2020)

richart said:



			Are you being rude ?

Click to expand...

Just trying to guess what U you would go for!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

The best live album ever.....some, of course, may disagree


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Strangers in the Night?
		
Click to expand...

I will allow Rich  to confirm or otherwise...








But..


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2020)

Of course it is Strangers in the Night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2020)

Limited choice for U. Plenty of U2 and think there is some Ultravox and Undertones around


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Strangers in the Night?
		
Click to expand...

But Frank Sinatra was the other day........


I’ll get my coat........again 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

My Ts.

To be honest though I have three Talking Heads albums they were never a great favourite of mine.  Instead ...

3rd is Tangerine Dream - Rubycon (1974). I just turn the lights off, turn the hi-fi up, and close my eyes.
2nd is The Teardrop Explodes - Kilimanjaro (1980). A wee bit bonkers post-punk poetry to music from Julian Cope and crew.  
1st is The Blue Nile - Hats (1989). Always a ‘T‘ as never Blue Nile....a classic bit of late 80s Glasgow perfectly moody music. Just superb.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

One of two dilemma days for me; no U's and no X's.  Is their a protocol in place for this?  Because it ain't going to be silent all day.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 20, 2020)

The Undertones today, or on my media Player I have a lot by someone called Unknown.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			3rd is Tangerine Dream - Rubycon (1974). I just turn the lights off, turn the hi-fi up, and close my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Tangerine Dream got a good airing last week. I played Ricochet followed by Rubycon. Like you, i used to play them via headphones last thing at night with the lights off.

Not sure what will get a good airing today. I can't think of a "U" that really lights my candle.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			One of two dilemma days for me; no U's and no X's.  Is their a protocol in place for this?  Because it ain't going to be silent all day.
		
Click to expand...

Might have to cheat and use Brand X? Or there is always X-ray Specs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Might have to cheat and use Brand X? Or there is always X-ray Specs.
		
Click to expand...

Not so much a cheat as a work around.  The USA is otherwise known as America.   Give it a little thought and...  You Can Do Magic. 

I'll get Fraggers coat.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2020)

Alexa is currently delivering some UB40...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh and there's a U in Status Quo.  There's also now a lack of a co-worker who has been driven upstairs... 

No, I can't play Caroline quietly Mrs. BiM!!!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 20, 2020)

There is nothing in 'U' in any of my music collections .

I had a smile though, when checking bands beginning with U one web site had K. T. Unstall listed.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 20, 2020)

No Us for me other than a couple of CDs by James Blood Ulmer...but they are a bit heavy going and not something I listen to often.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2020)

My Us are pretty straightforward...

3rd - erm...(it would be UB40 with Present Arms if I allowed myself to repeat a band)
2nd - U2 with The Joshua Tree (1987).  I was not a U2 fan but bought this off the back of 'I Still haven't Found what I'm Looking For' - and I loved the album.  Maybe a bit dated now - but that single still shivers my timbers when turned up loud.
1st - UB40 with Signing Off (1980) I can remember thinking that - wow that's different - ska from a basically white Brummie band - hard hitting lyrics - and followed by Present Arms before they got a bit poppy-soppy.  This has travelled through time very well indeed. 

Vs - hmmm - well off top of heid there's Suzanne Vega.  Will give it a spin...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2020)

I missed UB40 - I have their greatest hits! I couldn't see past U2. I have a couple of theirs but wasn't that impressed after the Joshua Tree.

Definitely Vega for me. EDIT: maybe a bit of Vangelis!


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2020)

Vangelis tomorrow. Chariots of Fire.

The Vapors ? Used to play in pub in Farnham, before their one hit, Turning Japanese.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

Van Halen for me.....first album


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Definitely got the Vapors. Think I also have a Vanilla Fudge CD so will rummage for that later


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I missed UB40 - I have their greatest hits! I couldn't see past U2. I have a couple of theirs but wasn't that impressed after the Joshua Tree.

Definitely Vega for me. EDIT: maybe a bit of Vangelis!
		
Click to expand...

Ah - has me wondering if I can include Jon and Vangelis - Short Stories.  Damn it all - I'm going to listen to it in any case.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 20, 2020)

Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2020)

Stevie Ray Vaughan

Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons

Meanwhile BIM is playing The Venga Boys 😂😂😎


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 20, 2020)

The largest part of my vinyl collection - 

Van Halen - Van Halen I
Van Halen - Van Halen II
Van Halen - Women and Children First
Van Halen - Fair Warning
Van Halen - Diver Down
Van Halen - 1984

Went to CD after that.

For a bit of variety - 

Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stevie Ray Vaughan

Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons

*Meanwhile BIM is playing The Venga Boys* 😂😂😎
		
Click to expand...

No, BiM will also be playing SRV, Frankie Valli and also Luther Vandross, whilst auctioning your Quo ticket for charity.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

Hmmm.  I’ve found a track by The Vibrators on my Sounds like a good Album to us (1976) compilation. ‘He’s a Psycho‘ is just pure unadulterated punk - and the only pure punk track I’ve got on vinyl.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stevie Ray Vaughan

Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons

Meanwhile BIM is playing The Venga Boys 😂😂😎
		
Click to expand...

Ah - I’ve got a FV and the 4 Seasons but it’s just a Four Seasons album.  What the heck.  We know it’s FV. And it has all the great hits.  I’m having it in my Vs.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 21, 2020)

In V's you should surely have some Velvet Underground?  And I quite enjoy the first Velvet Revolver record too.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 21, 2020)

Stevie Ray Vaughan for me.

followed by lots of.....









….Various Artists


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			The largest part of my vinyl collection -

Van Halen - Van Halen I
Van Halen - Van Halen II
Van Halen - Women and Children First
Van Halen - Fair Warning
Van Halen - Diver Down
Van Halen - 1984

Went to CD after that.

For a bit of variety -

Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare
		
Click to expand...


Is 'van' a bit akin to selecting 'the' ? (  I know it it is not the actual translation of Van)


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2020)

Not a lot of Vs in my vinyl

Came down to choosing 

Vangelis and L'apocalypse des Animaux.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 21, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Is 'van' a bit akin to selecting 'the' ? (  I know it it is not the actual translation of Van)
		
Click to expand...

Guitarist Eddie Van Halen and his drummer brother Alex were both born in the Netherlands so I guess it must be a Dutch thing.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Guitarist Eddie Van Halen and his drummer brother Alex were both born in the Netherlands so I guess it must be a Dutch thing.
		
Click to expand...

In Dutch doing a literal translation van is usually used in the middle as per your example and means of e.g son *of* the father

It gets moved around in some languages e.g you may have Van der... Of the.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2020)

On DIY duty😡... Currently 'bopping' to the beat of the hammer drill intermixed with a bit of whine from Henry 😕...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			In V's you should surely have some Velvet Underground?  And I quite enjoy the first Velvet Revolver record too.
		
Click to expand...

No VU (though 'of course' have Transformer but that's not VU) but listening to The Vibrators...on OGWT...


----------



## JamesR (Apr 21, 2020)

Vanilla Fudge
Velvet Revolver 
Velvet Underground

Not many Vs in my music collection


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

I suppose some might have had Sid Vicious with My Way in their collection - but not me.

3rd - nothing in 3rd
2nd - The Vibrators with He's a Psycho (1976).  I was never a punk fan - though enjoyed a bounce and an occasional head bang (no gobbin' though) but in retrospect punk has massive energy and rebellion.  I can see why it became popular.

1st - Suzanne Vega with her eponymously titled album (1985).  Bought (of course) for Marlene on the Wall.  And it is still an excellent album.

No lack of choice with the Ws tomorrow...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Vardis!







Click to expand...

Jeez, that's a left turn at the traffic light.
One of the NWOBHM stalwarts and still going


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 21, 2020)

The Velvet Underground, of course. Preferred album is Loaded.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just realised I missed 'U' yesterday.... and can't believe nobody voted for the mighty Uriah Heep!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey! I'd forgotten about them. This age thing is doing my head in... anyway, what was the question again?

I've haven't listened to Uriah Heap for donkey's years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

The Who, Waterboys, Wendy James, some Wham (will keep HID happy) and some We've got a fuzzbox


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

W a bit thin on the ground in my genre..
Never really like The Who that much, same with the Wildhearts...
Fortunately, time for one of my favourite bands ...
Winger....especially the Pull album.
Lovin' it....


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2020)

Whitesnake, Live in the Heart of the City.

Will play some Wishbone Ash as well.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2020)

richart said:



			Whitesnake, Live in the Heart of the City.

Will play some Wishbone Ash as well.
		
Click to expand...

Whitesnake it is then. I'll follow it up with Rick Wakeman's Journey to the Centre of the Earth.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2020)

Might be a bit soulful tomorrow; Dionne Warwick, Grover Washington, Barry White, Stevie Wonder and the late, great Bill Withers.

And then we'll progress to The Who & Wishbone Ash.  Just need to hide the Wet Wet Wet CD's from Mrs. BiM.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Might be a bit soulful tomorrow; Dionne Warwick, Grover Washington, Barry White, Stevie Wonder and the late, great Bill Withers.

And then we'll progress to The Who & Wishbone Ash.  Just need to hide the Wet Wet Wet CD's from Mrs. BiM.
		
Click to expand...

No Wham Richard ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2020)

richart said:



			No Wham Richard ?

Click to expand...

Or The Wombles? 🤪


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 22, 2020)

The Who  - Live at Leeds (regarded by many to be the best live album ever). With a bit of Wishbone IV to follow and perhaps some Wakeman.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Stevie Wonder - Songs in the Key of Life


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Weather Report - Birdland
The Who - Who are You


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 22, 2020)

W a bit meagre in my record collection, but the 12 singles from The Wedding Present in 1992 fit the bill admirably.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 22, 2020)

No one would ever believe what I am putting forward today.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 22, 2020)

W's aren't exactly jumping off the shelves today...

I guess maybe some of the great soul singer Sandra Wright, the blues pianist Katie Webster, plenty of Muddy Waters and perhaps a little bit of Johnny Winter will be the order of the day.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 22, 2020)

W has to be *Wax Fang*; the Majestic, Mirror Mirror, Day of the Dead of the Night of the Hunter, etc


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			W has to be *Wax Fang*; the Majestic, Mirror Mirror, Day of the Dead of the Night of the Hunter, etc
		
Click to expand...

 You need your meds upping James. I’ve just tried some of the ones you’ve suggested. My ears are bleeding


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 22, 2020)

Lots of Ws in one go-

Jeff Wayne's Musical version of The War of the Worlds for me.

 and I mean the long version as on the LP and not the shortened one CD version.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Who, Waterboys, Wendy James, some Wham (will keep HID happy) and some We've got a fuzzbox
		
Click to expand...

I am missing just WJ from that list...🤔


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m going to be choosing from Wayne, Waterboys, Wakeman, Wonder, Warnes, Washington Jnr, Weather Report, Wings, Winwood, Womack - difficult ...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2020)

The Who, Quadrophenia and Who's Next for me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2020)

I have been DIYing to The Who...
Best band of all time IMHO...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

A very solid and much enjoyed 1-2-3 in the Ws.  No Who, Winwood, Wakeman, Womack, Washington Jnr or Wings...however...

3rd - Jennifer Warnes with Famous Blue Raincoat (1986) The Songs of Leonard Cohen beautifully and movingly sung.
2nd - The Waterboys with This is the Sea (1985) - The Whole of the Moon - of course - but a great album throughout
1st - Stevie Wonder with Songs in the Key of Life (1976) - simply one of the all time great albums - and as they say - one of the best things in pop - ever


----------



## JamesR (Apr 22, 2020)

Hobbit said:



 You need your meds upping James. I’ve just tried some of the ones you’ve suggested. My ears are bleeding
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say they were good Brian, but I do like them, especially the Majestic. What I would describe as Meat loaf meets Pink Floyd with a little Queen and MCR thrown into the mix 🤘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2020)

Tomorrow is looking sparse. Best I can do is X-Ray Spex


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tomorrow is looking sparse. Best I can do is X-Ray Spex
		
Click to expand...

I think my cupboard is bare of Xs - but I shall look creatively. Now if only I’d gone for Xanadu - the Soundtrack 🤣


----------



## JamesR (Apr 22, 2020)

Xirdneh, Imij is the only one I can think of


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

XTC are possibly the best known but I dont have any of their stuff..
Make it a FreePlay day
Play what you want....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			XTC are possibly the best known but I dont have any of their stuff..
Make it a FreePlay day
Play what you want....
		
Click to expand...

Boo - Cop out but I get your point. How many have anything other than XTC of X-ray Spex and how many other X's are there?


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			XTC are possibly the best known but I dont have any of their stuff..
Make it a FreePlay day
Play what you want....
		
Click to expand...

No X's here either, though I might have a few old video's.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

Xavier Rudd with Follow the Sun was the music of our trek down under - but it’s his first name and I don’t have it on vinyl.

We were woken at 5:30am and before sunrise with this being played quietly by our tour guide after we had slept in swag bags outside under the stars of the Australian Outback.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 22, 2020)

XMal Deutschland, Fetisch album. Still sounds brutally superb today, 37 years later.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2020)

T. C. Williams High School is in Ale*x*andria, Virginia.  The attempt to integrate the football team is portrayed in the film Remember the Titans.  So the soundtrack of that film it is as my tenuous attempt to find an X somewhere in my collection.  And it doesn't hurt that it's a cracking soundtrack & a cracking film that I might actually watch later.

After that it's a free day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes indeed, slim pickings today  

https://www.songfacts.com/browse/artists/x


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2020)

Its got to be XTC, Drums and wires album, or maybe their Apple Venus. Mmm, I'll go with Drums and wires

Tomorrow = Yes, Tales From Topographic Oceans
Friday = ZZ Top..... and its got to be played LOUD!!


----------



## cliveb (Apr 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Its got to be XTC, Drums and wires album, or maybe their Apple Venus. Mmm, I'll go with Drums and wires
		
Click to expand...

Not so well known, but for me Nonsuch is their best album.



Hobbit said:



			Tomorrow = Yes, Tales From Topographic Oceans
		
Click to expand...

Some wags will say that it'll take all day to get through that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Its got to be XTC, Drums and wires album, or maybe their Apple Venus. Mmm, I'll go with Drums and wires

Tomorrow = Yes, Tales From Topographic Oceans
Friday = ZZ Top..... and its got to be played LOUD!!
		
Click to expand...

You missed the expletive in front of LOUD Brian.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Not so well known, but for me Nonsuch is their best album.


Some wags will say that it'll take all day to get through that.
		
Click to expand...

Others - even some Yes fans - will say that you are unlikely to know when you are through it as you'll be asleep...(back in the day I tried with it...but failed...)

My fave Yes album could be Relayer - but got another four classic Yes albums to mull over.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 23, 2020)

To deliver an X I would have to dip in to my CD collection and play XTC's album Nonsuch.

Other than that I thinks its going to be a quiet day.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Others - even some Yes fans - will say that you are unlikely to know when you are through it as you'll be asleep...(back in the day I tried with it...but failed...)

My fave Yes album could be Relayer - but got another four classic Yes albums to mull over.
		
Click to expand...

Many Yes fans think Fragile is their best album. An alternative choice for Yes would be their Time and a Word album. Think it might even have been their first album.??


----------



## cliveb (Apr 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Others - even some Yes fans - will say that you are unlikely to know when you are through it as you'll be asleep...(back in the day I tried with it...but failed...)

My fave Yes album could be Relayer - but got another four classic Yes albums to mull over.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I think Tales is a fantastic album - provided you're in the right mood. Getting all the way through is an achievement akin to finishing a Mahler symphony.

My favourite Yes album? For reasons I can't explain, Drama is the one I find myself listening to most frequently these days. Seriously underrated.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			An alternative choice for Yes would be their Time and a Word album. Think it might even have been their first album.??
		
Click to expand...

Time and a Word is their second album. The first one was imaginatively titled "Yes".


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 23, 2020)

I will have to be xcused from posting anything today.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 23, 2020)

My Xmas compilation had crossed my mind but I then thought better of it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Time and a Word is their second album. The first one was imaginatively titled "Yes".
		
Click to expand...

I do like Time and a Word - but don't have it on vinyl.  Mine are: The Yes Album; Fragile; Close to the Edge; Relayer, and Going for the One.  My fave is Relayer - But I do have a serious challenger to it from elsewhere - and will have a listen to both this evening.

I may have to Xit on Xs as I have failed with my creativity.  If I had Xavier Rudd on vinyl _and _I could go fist names then it would be he - but I don't.  And nothing folkie - so will go look at my classical collection - but a' hae ma doots.


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2020)

Neil Young, Harvest. One of the first albums I bought.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2020)

richart said:



			Neil Young, Harvest. One of the first albums I bought.
		
Click to expand...

 Neil Young for me as well

I might have gone for Harvest if I still had it ( I cannot even remember why not, the cassette is still there)

My choice is Decade

bit of a cheat really as it is a triple compilation album set.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2020)

One of the things that came to mind was his song Computer Age, how apt for today's life.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

San Francisco's finest Y&T today.
The Earthshaker album does just that.


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 24, 2020)

Neil Young for me also. Rust Never Sleeps.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2020)

3rd - Yes with Fragile (1971)
2nd - Yes with Relayer (1974)
1st - Neil Young with After the Goldrush (1970)

I was introduced to Neil Young and Harvest around October 1976 by a cool lad in my 1st yr at Uni.  It took me a while to tune in to Neil Young's vocals - but once I had I really get his stuff.  

Yes I know - two Yes albums - so why no Harvest?  Well I don't have it on vinyl - in any case AtG is better IMO.   And blimey - the most recent album in my top three Ys is 46 yrs old


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			)


Yes I know - two Yes albums - so why no Harvest?  Well I don't have it on vinyl - in any case AtG is better IMO.   And blimey - the most recent album in my top three Ys is 46 yrs old 

Click to expand...

 I am slightly the reverse of you all my Yes is on cassette.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I am slightly the reverse of you all my Yes is on cassette.
		
Click to expand...

*All *of the (few) that I had until a few years ago were on cassette (I was a Genesis guy and couldn't afford both bands). Then one day about four years ago I popped into a local Charity Shop.  I asked about vinyl.  Manageress pointed me to the back store and said I could help myself - 50p a throw.  Boxes of it stacked to the ceiling.  I bought about 100 albums - including all of my Yes albums    I bought them in batches of about 25 so that I could sneak them into the house and onto my record shelves without my wife noticing...


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 24, 2020)

Not a single Y in my collection.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2020)

My Z

I suppose with no rock, pop or folk Zs and it’s the end of the trawl through my vinyl collection - I can allow myself to dip into my classics for a set of compositions now precisely 300yrs old...and as timeless and beautiful music as has been and ever will be written.

Pinchas Zukerman leading and conducting the LA Philharmonic Orchestra playing Bach’s Brandenburg Concertos 1-6.

I’ll see if I can come up with a favourite as they were all quite separate compositions over a period.


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2020)

L. Zeppelin.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

richart said:



			L. Zeppelin.

Click to expand...

That'll be with a Z, not and L?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## SatchFan (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

My record for the day would have been the Zombies but sadly it is no longer there, probably a bit too late to say I'm sorry.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*All *of the (few) that I had until a few years ago were on cassette (I was a Genesis guy and couldn't afford both bands). Then one day about four years ago I popped into a local Charity Shop.  I asked about vinyl.  Manageress pointed me to the back store and said I could help myself - 50p a throw.  Boxes of it stacked to the ceiling.  I bought about 100 albums - including all of my Yes albums    I bought them in batches of about 25 so that I could sneak them into the house and onto my record shelves without my wife noticing...
		
Click to expand...

 Highly noticeable that now vinyl is back in fashion all the good stuff in the local charity shops has gone my last successful purchase was Dire Straits Brothers in Arms.

I am going the other way now and selling all of mine, now that it is back in fashion, at prices that are well beyond give away eg Genesis Seconds Out went for £20


----------



## IanMcC (Apr 25, 2020)

My Z is Blood On The Tracks by Robert Zimmerman.........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			My Z is Blood On The Tracks by Robert Zimmerman.........

Click to expand...

Far more imaginative than the OP's cheat for the day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Highly noticeable that now vinyl is back in fashion all the good stuff in the local charity shops has gone my last successful purchase was Dire Straits Brothers in Arms.

I am going the other way now and selling all of mine, now that it is back in fashion, at prices that are well beyond give away eg Genesis Seconds Out went for £20
		
Click to expand...

I spent hours flicking through literally thousands of albums in the charities ‘warehouse’.  Got some absolute crackers but not many rarities.  The charity just wanted rid of them...


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 25, 2020)

I guess some ZZ Top....Recycler, Afterburner, Eliminator is the best I'm going to manage today.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 25, 2020)

The only Z in my collection is Zappa. And to be honest, I find it hard going. IMHO what he had to say as a political commentator is more interesting than most of his music - which seems to consist of occasional moments of exquisite stuff buried amongst interminable hours of tedium. I bought a lot of it in the hope that the brilliance-to-tedium ratio might improve, but gave it up as a futile exercise many years ago. I still think We're Only In It For The Money remains his crowning achievement. It was the first album of his I ever heard, which perhaps explains why I persevered with him for so long.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2020)

richart said:



			L. Zeppelin.

Click to expand...

Excuse me, but you seemed to think my D. Leppard wasn’t acceptable for the L’s. So I’m not sure about yours 🤔


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2020)

Warren Zevon Werewolves of London


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

ZZ top here... Whilst prepping my lunch...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 25, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			ZZ top here... Whilst prepping my lunch...
		
Click to expand...

I am glad you did not chose Werewolves of London or it might have conjured up a different picture.


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Excuse me, but you seemed to think my D. Leppard wasn’t acceptable for the L’s. So I’m not sure about yours 🤔
		
Click to expand...

My thread, my rules. I allowed myself a joker so stop your bleating.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

ZZ Top, Afterburner.

I could have done Zappa, ship arriving too late to save a drowning witch, but it's too long to type.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2020)

Is it numbers tomorrow?
I can offer:
4 non blondes
2Pac


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Is it numbers tomorrow?
I can offer:
4 non blondes
2Pac
		
Click to expand...

Timbuk 3


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Timbuk 3
		
Click to expand...

*T*imbuk- it’s a *T *


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Is it numbers tomorrow?
I can offer:
4 non blondes
2Pac
		
Click to expand...

Do you not need to start on 1? Please not 1D. Anything but. And on vinyl?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

10CC


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			. Anything and on vinyl?
		
Click to expand...

my contribution for today


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2020)

My numbers are v limited...but did listen to 10cc Greatest Hits today - excellent.  Does that nearly count as starting with a 1?


----------



## IainP (Apr 26, 2020)

Just dropping in to say well done for completing the alphabet. Also top marks to Richart for coming up with something like this to pass the time in these uncertain times 👍. Been nice seeing the passion, and the memories evoked by music, whatever your preferred poison.

P.S. SILH am pretty sure vinyl didn't stop in 1991 🙂


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just dropping in to say well done for completing the alphabet. Also top marks to Richart for coming up with something like this to pass the time in these uncertain times 👍. Been nice seeing the passion, and the memories evoked by music, whatever your preferred poison.

P.S. SILH am pretty sure vinyl didn't stop in 1991 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to everyone for getting involved. 26 days of lockdown passed a little quicker, and some interesting vinyl played. I have narrowed down forumers that are as old as me from their musical taste. Take care old boys, Hobbit, Drive4Show and SILH.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just dropping in to say well done for completing the alphabet. Also top marks to Richart for coming up with something like this to pass the time in these uncertain times 👍. Been nice seeing the passion, and the memories evoked by music, whatever your preferred poison.

P.S. SILH am pretty sure vinyl didn't stop in 1991 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I think it went into fairly deep hibernation around 1991...

Though I’ve nothing after that year I don’t recall vinyl just not being there as the CD kicked in big time.  But at some point it did pretty much disappear - and I haven’t much feel at all for when that was. But it’s back - which is nice - though I haven’t bought much new - my sole ‘new era’ vinyl purchase being the first Public Service Broadcasting EP.

just reading a bit on the decline - vinyl singles kept going well through the 90s - it was the popular album market that went into hibernation...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2020)

richart said:



			Thanks to everyone for getting involved. 26 days of lockdown passed a little quicker, and some interesting vinyl played. I have narrowed down forumers that are as old as me from their musical taste. Take care old boys, Hobbit, Drive4Show and SILH.

Click to expand...

Funny how often our tastes in music and what we had bought back then aligned - could that and the fact of us being golfers be in some way related..😉👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 28, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed it. A lot of the stuff, I hadn't played or heard in years.  Generally I made my own choices  - but on the days I had got anything, I streamed Richart's choice (mostly good but on the odd occasion I'd  claim his taste was questionable   )  Let's just hope this doesnt go on long enough for us to go all the way through the alphabet a second time!


----------



## IainP (Apr 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think it went into fairly deep hibernation around 1991...

Though I’ve nothing after that year I don’t recall vinyl just not being there as the CD kicked in big time.  But at some point it did pretty much disappear - and I haven’t much feel at all for when that was. But it’s back - which is nice - though I haven’t bought much new - my sole ‘new era’ vinyl purchase being the first Public Service Broadcasting EP.

just reading a bit on the decline - vinyl singles kept going well through the 90s - it was the popular album market that went into hibernation...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that would make sense, more for albums. On the sister A to Z thread (the slightly younger and cooler one! - only kidding guys  ) there is plenty of vinyl going late into the 90s.

Incidentally, for a bit of a nerd moment - the same song/track was actually posted on the same day on both threads which was a bit of a co-incidence. This thread was on "R", and you posted Wishing On A Star. The other thread was on "F" that day and it mentioned the UK/Bristolian interpretation (Fresh 4) of the same song 12 years or so later.

Anyway, back to talking about when the golf courses might open again...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2020)

When I was a teenager we relied upon our parents to supply the record player (gramaphone). My mum made the odd decision of selling it and having one of the newfangled tape recorder instead .

When my bother got married he took all the records with him despite my protestations that many were mine. About 10 years ago I found it he had given them all to a charity shop. Many were first release Beatles albums and similar!!  My biggest annoyance was that he had given away my Yardbirds with Eric Clapton album. He often argued that it was his and would not give to me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			When I was a teenager we relied upon our parents to supply the record player (gramaphone). My mum made the odd decision of selling it and having one of the newfangled tape recorder instead .

When my bother got married he took all the records with him despite my protestations that many were mine. About 10 years ago I found it he had given them all to a charity shop. Many were first release Beatles albums and similar!!  My biggest annoyance was that he had given away my Yardbirds with Eric Clapton album. He often argued that it was his and would not give to me.
		
Click to expand...

My younger sister had a habit of lending my albums to all and sundry...and I lost a few.  Most hurting were my two Alan Parsons Project albums disappearing.  I'm sure others did also but the pain of _their_ loss was less than losing APP.  Anyway none of the APP albums would most likely have made my choices - though I Robot and Tales of Mystery and Imagination were (IIRC) pretty good.  My nod to APP was that my favourite 'R' was Looking Over my Shoulder by Chris Rainbow - one of the main vocalists on APP albums....


----------



## Babyliss (Sep 2, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			In Dutch doing a literal translation van is usually used in the middle as per your example and means of e.g son *of* the father

It gets moved around in some languages e.g you may have Van der... Of the.
		
Click to expand...

I very often come across incorrect translation, especially through online translators


jim8flog said:



			In Dutch doing a literal translation van is usually used in the middle as per your example and means of e.g son *of* the father

It gets moved around in some languages e.g you may have Van der... Of the.
		
Click to expand...

I very often come across incorrect translation, especially through online translators


----------



## jonnywood (Sep 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only song I recall of theirs,  without looking, is Bedside Radio.....I think that's on the album...
		
Click to expand...

You should use the wall mounted bedside table because it is suitable place for bedside radio and you always enjoying the with it. It also increases the beauty of lovely room.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Missed this, I’m still trying to rebuild my vinyl collection as I sold so many albums every time I came on leave for beer money, which with the revival of vinyl, I now regret so much, but with a new system I now enjoy playing what albums I have again, and I’m still cleaning many of them with all the stuff I bought when I got my new system. 

Any links or advice as to where to buy albums with confidence.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Missed this, I’m still trying to rebuild my vinyl collection as I sold so many albums every time I came on leave for beer money, which with the revival of vinyl, I now regret so much, but with a new system I now enjoy playing what albums I have again, and I’m still cleaning many of them with all the stuff I bought when I got my new system.

Any links or advice as to where to buy albums with confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Discogs.com

I buy loads from here (and sell too). Simple marketplace system. All items are graded from Poor to Mint (as are the sleeves) and you can research the seller on their feedback (good for if you want to get an idea of their grading accuracy).


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 30, 2020)

Been buying vinyl for about 3 or 4 years now, have amassed a collection in the region of 250 odd so decided it was time to upgrade my turntable, just bought an AudioTechnica LP120 X, going by reviews a big improvement to my existing AT LP60 X.

Would agree with Greig about discogs, great place to buy records, I also use it to catalogue and value my collection, I also buy a fair bit from eBay, once bought a joblot of 60 LP's, ended up keeping about 25-30 and selling the rest individually, ended up getting more back than I paid so basically got the one's I kept for free


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Been buying vinyl for about 3 or 4 years now, have amassed a collection in the region of 250 odd so decided it was time to upgrade my turntable, just bought an AudioTechnica LP120 X, going by reviews a big improvement to my existing AT LP60 X.

Would agree with Greig about discogs, great place to buy records, I also use it to catalogue and value my collection, I also buy a fair bit from eBay, once bought a joblot of 60 LP's, ended up keeping about 25-30 and selling the rest individually, ended up getting more back than I paid so basically got the one's I kept for free 

Click to expand...

Only thing on the Audio Technica, I trialled the LP120 a year or so ago, there is an audible rotation hum from the DD motor that's a result of the integrated pre-amp.
I ditched it immediately and went to the LP5. The 120 will definitely be an upgrade on the LP60 bit I couldn't cope with the rotation hum.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Only thing on the Audio Technica, I trialled the LP120 a year or so ago, there is an audible rotation hum from the DD motor that's a result of the integrated pre-amp.
I ditched it immediately and went to the LP5. The 120 will definitely be an upgrade on the LP60 bit I couldn't cope with the rotation hum.
		
Click to expand...

Don't need the pre-amp so hope that sorts that out, also won't hear it over Motorhead being played at full tilt


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Don't need the pre-amp so hope that sorts that out, also won't hear it over Motorhead being played at full tilt 

Click to expand...

Its the presence of the preamp, not whether you actually use it. Many LP120 users have removed the preamp and are left with a pretty decent TT for the money. 
Louder you  go with it, the louder the hum seemed to get. I could hear it when listening to some pretty hardcore gabber at high volume. 

It will still be a million miles better than the 60 though.


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

In addition to using Discogs to find records, I am a member of a few Vinyl raffle groups on Facebook and it is quite a fun way to get hold of new records.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2020)

I was very fortunate when I popped into a local charity shop a few years back.  The manager wanted rid of her vinyl stored out back. I went through a door to find boxes of vinyl stacked to the ceiling.  She said I could have any album for 50p.  I picked up about 200 over four visits, sneaking them through the door hoping my Mrs didn't notice my collection expanding.  Still haven't listened to them all...though got some crackers - and was able to fill the huge gaps in my 1970s/80s rock/prog vinyl - plus some great 60s/70s pop, jazz and folk.  Nothing of any great value - the most valuable probably being an original (mono) _Rubber Soul_ (1965) and original Dave Brubeck Quartet - _Time Out _(1959?)

I love the idea of using Discogs to catalogue my vinyl collection...will see how best to do that...it will take me yonks though


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was very fortunate when I popped into a local charity shop a few years back.  The manager wanted rid of her vinyl stored out back. I went through a door to find boxes of vinyl stacked to the ceiling.  She said I could have any album for 50p.  I picked up about 200 over four visits, sneaking them through the door hoping my Mrs didn't notice my collection expanding.  Still haven't listened to them all...though got some crackers - and was able to fill the huge gaps in my 1970s/80s rock/prog vinyl - plus some great 60s/70s pop, jazz and folk.  Nothing of any great value - the most valuable probably being an original (mono) _Rubber Soul_ (1965) and original Dave Brubeck Quartet - _Time Out _(1959?)

I love the idea of using Discogs to catalogue my vinyl collection...will see how best to do that...it will take me yonks though
		
Click to expand...

That is very lucky. I have searched loads of charity shops and never found anything of worth.

Only started collecting in January and nearly at 400 records. Been quite expensive.

Love Discogs, definitely worth using to catalogue your records.

https://discogs.page.link/191V


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2020)

Temeura said:



			That is very lucky. I have searched loads of charity shops and never found anything of worth.
Only started collecting in January and nearly at 400 records. Been quite expensive.
Love Discogs, definitely worth using to catalogue your records.
https://discogs.page.link/191V

Click to expand...

Yes indeed - very lucky.  Unfortunately I went back a fifth time to find that she'd shifted the lot out - drats!  But I think I got most of what I wanted - except a handful of Rory Gallagher albums that I was going to have...never mind. 

Separately I was at my mother-in-laws a few weekends back.  And thought I'd have a browse through her (not very extensive) vinyl collection.

I opened the cupboard door with bated breath - she's 90 and though she's only been a classical music person these last 30yrs I've known her, I thought she and my father-in-law (dec) might have had a few decent 1950s/1960s stuff. Maybe something interesting into the 70s.  The excitement...!

Well...plenty of Nana Mouskouri, James Last, Val Doonican, Your 100 Best Tunes... 

The best I could find was..._The Shirley Bassey Singles Album_ - apparently it was a mega seller in 1975....and she has done Glastonbury...hmmm...I left it there.

Anyway - for my Discogs catalogue I shall start with my 26 Alphabetical #1s from when Richart did this thread...then I'll add my #2s and #3s.  Handily they are all listed on here 

BTW - your collection looks very interesting...most of my collection is from when I was a skint student and early years earning...and so pretty mainstream stuff.


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes indeed - very lucky.  Unfortunately I went back a fifth time to find that she'd shifted the lot out - drats!  But I think I got most of what I wanted - except a handful of Rory Gallagher albums that I was going to have...never mind.

Separately I was at my mother-in-laws a few weekends back.  And thought I'd have a browse through her (not very extensive) vinyl collection.

I opened the cupboard door with bated breath - she's 90 and though she's only been a classical music person these last 30yrs I've known her, I thought she and my father-in-law (dec) might have had a few decent 1950s/1960s stuff. Maybe something interesting into the 70s.  The excitement...!

Well...plenty of Nana Mouskouri, James Last, Val Doonican, Your 100 Best Tunes... 

The best I could find was..._The Shirley Bassey Singles Album_ - apparently it was a mega seller in 1975....and she has done Glastonbury...hmmm...I left it there.

Anyway - for my Discogs catalogue I shall start with my 26 Alphabetical #1s from when Richart did this thread...then I'll add my #2s and #3s.  Handily they are all listed on here 

BTW - your collection looks very interesting...most of my collection is from when I was a skint student and early years earning...and so pretty mainstream stuff.
		
Click to expand...

My memory is terrible so I would definitely end up with duplicates without Discogs.

I just buy stuff I like, I do get tempted by special variants of records but I am just looking to get stuff I want to listen to. Discogs can be a money pit after a few beers.


----------

